#  ,     ??

## GentleLove

"     2009 "   - (   6%).   : "  -?" -   *   6  2008 . N 2121- "        16  2004  N 1376- " ,               ".*
  ,    2009       ,   ,        .

      :
1. ,          . (, ),   ,  ,  ,    .      ??      -  ...   ,          ?

2. ,     /  ,  : " ". ,      ,  " ".       ""  ,         ,   "  "?   . ?

3.   ,        . ,        ? ,   ,        ???

4. ,     -         ,         ,    .    -         ,   - %   ... 
 :         ,        ,    .          .    ?

-   ?      ?    "   "  ?  :Frown: 

P.S.          ...

----------


## Feminka

,          .....  .

----------


## ODK

> ,          .....  .


  :yes:

----------


## stas

,   ""     :Smilie: 

http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/standart...rts/2121-u.pdf

----------


## GentleLove

,  -   ,      ,      ...
,   ,          ,  , ,  ?  ...   ""    :    3 .       , , -     !  :Wow:

----------


## .

*GentleLove*,    . - ,        . 



> -   ,


  :Smilie:        ,     .           ?   :Wink:

----------


## GentleLove

,    ""!  , !              :Embarrassment:

----------


## ODK

> 


       ,     ""        . .  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**, -

----------

...    


> 6  2008


 ? ..         (    ) ...

----------

- ,    -    ,   ?   -    .

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ?


   -  ,       .

----------


## GentleLove

,    ...       .
   ,        01.01.09 .,      ,     ...       2009   -.

,   ,             ?  :Wow:      1-  ...

----------

> 2009   -.


, ,

----------


## .

*GentleLove*,        .          .      ,  
    .       ,    ,                .

----------

.... 

  .


     ?
      ?
       ?

           ,            ...



              ,        22  1993 . N 40 ( - ).   ,      ,        (    17  2006 . N 08-17/2540).
      ,      (. 41 ).              .  ,            .      (. 23.5, 28.3  )   (. 23.3, 28.3  ). ,  ,  ,        .  -  4  5 . . (. 15.1  ).
             . ,      ,     .        ,        .       .   ,  ,     .          ,   ,    .



         ,     .       ,  .     ,  .
       .    .       ,   .        .          ,  , .      -   3- ,      .      ,         ,     .

 1 
       - 6000 .        . 14         2500 .              - 120 520 .        ,     , ,    ,     15     5504 .,     .      (       27  2007 . N -40/1870-07).
,    ,              ,  ,       ,   ,   , , ,  ,  .        . , ,   ,         (    4  2007 . N 190-,  - ).
        - ,  , , ,    . ,  ,        ,         .      ,      ,      ,    (       7  2006 . N 09-7873/06-1).



,               ,      .       ,     .          .        .   ,          ,     ,         (. 2 . 2.1).           ,          ,     (    -   19  2007 . N 33-9861/07-02-8665/07).
         .   ,   ,  ,    -  .          ,   .        ,    .
  :     .       . ,   12   12   10    13   5 .  ,   12- ,          .       13-       (.     -   27  2007 . N 04-8160/2007(40412-70-7).
,   (   )    .    ,              (       5  1998 . N 14-,       19  1997 . N 47). ,     ,   ,          (    -   10  2007 . N 04-2056/2007(33221-27-19).
       ,     ,     . ,    . -   ,    ,   .  ,           ,  .          . ,    ,  ,     .     ,    (    ),    . ,     ,  .     .        "  ",       ,      (    -   8  2007 . N 04-2665/2007(33893-27-23)).

  100 

   -      .                    100 . . (    20  2007 . N 1843-).         ,   .    .           .  ,        ,  ,      .
  ,    ,   . ,            .        .     ,      ,       .   ,         .                .       ,    .     .       .

 2
     600 . .      6         100 . .    ,      .            6 .        600 . .   ,   (    -   18  2008 . N 28-9126/2007-60/18)
,           -  .        ,      ,  100 . .,  .

. ,


" .    ", N 5,  2008 .

  ???   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## .

100    ,      .
     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## ODK

> . ,


      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,    2009       ,


    -  "" -         ...

----------


## Nikushka

-     2009. (  +).     ,     ,           .      ,         .

       2121-,  1.1.5,  "  2   ,      ( )           ,   ;   ;  ; ,        ,      
,         -
 ,        
,   .;

,          - , ,   ..,   .

-  -        ,    , ,    ,   ?

   .      -  ,   100%  *  *    2121-.

 -            ,  ,    ,  ?

----------

, ,

----------


## Nikushka

, ?  ).   -,           ).


       -         2009.     - ,     ,      ,      . 
:
  11         .
 -  ,        ( -  ),     ,     ,   ,       ,  ,         ,      ( -  );
   -  ,            ,   () .


           ,                .

	 .1        (.    22  1993 . N 40) (   26  1996 .)    , ,   .         , ,   . 
	 ,    ,         ,  346.11,  4      ,    ,           . 
	  ,             ,           (    ),          .

	     2121-  06.11.2008.  ,   ,        ,    ,        . 
      ,          .1.1.5 ,    2   ,      ( )           ,   ;   ;  ; ,        ,       ,          ,        ,   .  ,     .
              -        2121-  06.11.2008.,    ,         -,  ,                 .

             ,               .       ,        .


 , ....

----------

> 


 ,    


> ,    ,         ,


,

----------


## Nikushka

?

----------


## stas

> 11


   .

   .

----------


## Nikushka

,               ?

----------


## BorisG

> , ? ...


 ?
        (     0). 
   ,     ?
    ,    ...  .
    . 
    ,       .      .     ,      .

----------


## SergeiP

-    :Smilie:    .  :

,      "  ",      ,     "",    "  ".

----------

.      -            .       ,     ...   ,      ,    -   - ???

----------

> -

----------


## .

> ,


       ""  :Wink:

----------


## kegli

,     23    3.    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .
        ,   :Smilie:

----------

-,

----------


## tit

> ,      .


    ?  ,  ""...

----------


## stas

*tit*,    :Smilie:

----------

> .


 ,   ,      .  ,        ,       .           -              .

----------


## Maguar

-   1 ,     ....,      !     ,           ???   !   :EEK!:     !           - ,     - ,       ,...        -     ,     -    ?           - "  "  !! 
,         ,      :Smilie:   ..
                    ....   ? )))        ... ..       ?

----------

> 


     ...


> ?

----------

*Maguar*,       " 19"    "     "



> -   1


    ....   . -   , .

----------


## tit

> tit,


,   ...     :



> ,          , , ,      ,      .


, -,          ,       .  .         .
       - "   ()".

----------



----------


## stas

*tit*,               :Smilie: .    -?

----------


## tit

, .        ,    ?     -   ""     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*tit*,      :Smilie:      .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,     23    3.    ,     ,     ,


 **  ,   "  ".       .           ,    .

----------


## aleksa555

,         -   ...    .        ,     (   ).   ,   "        "         .

----------

-  !     ,  ,       2009 .     ,     2  (       ,  )!   ,     -    !     -  ,    0.    ,    ! ,         ,           .       ,       !      -   ,    ,   ,    !

----------

> ,    !


     ,   ,

----------


## .

> -  !


  :Wink:

----------

> ,         -   ...    .        ,     (     ..).   ,   "        "         .



   .   !

----------


## Kunija

"" http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/?134788
      ..

----------


## .

.    .
   ,        ,           .
 ,     ,    ?   .  -  ,   ,        :Frown:

----------


## Kunija

, ., .             .      -    .      .              08-620?

----------


## BorisG

> ,     ,    ? ...


      -   ?
         .

----------


## BorisG

> -    .


     .  ,  .

----------


## Kunija

> 


       -  .    - .

----------


## BorisG

> ...    - .


   . 
 ,        .       ( )     . 
   -    **        ().      (   I)  ...
  ,  , ...
         "...",  ...    ...    .  :Wink:

----------


## Kunija

:      ,                        :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Ulash

:yes:     ,    ,       (  ,    ),   ,     ,     ,      - .     ,     ...    -  .   - , ,   . :Wow:

----------


## stas

.

----------

-  ,          ,     ,       !   ,       ,       (  /).    (    ,      ..)   ,  " ...".   ""  . 

   ?    ? =)

----------


## .

** , ,       .     . 
  ,  ,

----------


## mgf

> ,


    "  "    :Smilie:

----------


## mgf

> 


           -    ,        ,

----------


## .

,          .       ,

----------


## BorisG

> 


...  ,    ,    ,   **     ,        ,     ,    ,          ,     ?




> ,


           ,     ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## mgf

13  2002 








4.              **      ( -  )                 .

*""*  **    ,     (. 346.24  ).
*,  ,* **       .    21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ( -   )          .

   !    ,        ,   ,              ,               .        "-    ..."

----------


## mgf

> ,          .       ,


 , ,  !

----------


## BorisG

*mgf*,       ?
,     ,     .        ,     . 
          . 
**     ,       .      ** ,  . 
...  ,       ,               ** ,    .
   , ,  ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mgf

*BorisG*, 
,         , ,  .   - ,  - -   . .    "         ( -  )"    -   :Stick Out Tongue:      ,        ,         : -  , .



> ,


,   ,   ...

----------

> ,


,  ?  :Cool: 


> ( -  )"


       ?
                       ( -  )            .

----------


## mgf

> ( -  )                 .


  :Smilie:      :"  ", "  "  "  "   ,   :Smilie:

----------

,       "",   "  ".     14- .22.7     ,     ,       ....

----------


## BorisG

> ...    "      ...


  :Wow: 
 ,  ,  ,    ,   . 
 ,  ,  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ...          ...


  :Wow: 
    ,   ,   ,    .  ,     .
... ,    A .  :Wink: 

ps:    ""     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kunija

> 14-


        .     .

----------


## mgf

> ,   ,   ,    .  ,     .
> ... ,    A .


-   ,   212, .    - . ,  - . ,    .   ,

----------


## SergeiP

(   )      ...

----------

5..,     .

----------

.     -      .  ,       .

----------


## BorisG

> -   ,   212, .    - . ,


  :Wow: 
    , ...     ,    ""        .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> .


   ,          .

1. ,    . 
        . 
      - ,    .
     -   . 

2.      .     .

3. "" .    ,     -   .

  ,    ,   ,   ,  . ...  .  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 ...    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## komcat

*mgf*,         ?        ,      ,     (    ,    )   ?

----------


## BorisG

> 5.., ...


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  . 
   ?
*  .* 
    ,   .  :yes:

----------


## .

,   , .
*mgf*,           ,         :Frown:   :Frown: 
 ,      ,  -  .       ,      .    "     ",       .

----------


## AlexeyG

,        :Smilie: 


> "  "      "
> (  " ...", .   22.09.1993 N 40)
> 1. , ,    (  - )   -             ( - ).
> 3.                 .


,   ,     



> 346.11.
> 4.     ,    ,           .


       ?  ?        ?    -  ,         ,    ,   ?





> "          ,    "
> 
> 2.    . 1       :
>     (. 1.1) -      ,   ,       ;


      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?  ?


  .          .       .

----------


## AlexeyG

,   ?



> 10.07.2002 N 86-
> (.  26.04.2007)
> "     ( )"
> (    27.06.2002)
>  1. ,  ,        ( )    ,       .
>   ,        ,          ,          .
> 
>  34. *               :*
>    ,        ,    ;
> ...

----------


## SergeiP

*AlexeyG*,       - " ** ",    **!

    ,     ,  **   .

----------


## LTS13

> .          .       .


       !           : 
20  2009     ,      .                  ,     .            04.12.08  08-620. 
  ,        .  ,  .        (  25.01.08  03-11-05/14),     .  (  16.01.06  18-11/3/1686,  16.01.07  18-12/3/002583).              ,    ,  ,  ,      15.1     .
    ,  ,  .          , ,       -    .      (  -   25.11.08  66-4789/2008;     06.05.08  12-2665/08-24, -   09.02.07  19-15197/06-02-35/07-1).
    ,        .    .         ,   .  ,    ,   ,           ,      (. 5 . 346.26  ).
 ,  :         .  ,           (.4    10.07.02  86-). ,   34  ,          ,          .

----------


## .

*LTS13*,   -    ,  ,    (,   ,    ),    . 
   ,           .      .
    ,        .
   -   ,    !          ,  !
    ,     ,     .

----------


## LTS13

...  !
  .        ,        " ".         " "   .,   
          ,     ...           ?

----------


## .

> ,        " ".        " "


       .        



> ,


     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ulash

,      .     ,     .        .     -    .  ,   -  ,     - .  11.   -  (    ) ,  2  (  2  :Smilie:  ).     ,    ,    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ulash

90

----------


## LTS13

,  "            .   115-.          (    ,   - 1 )    80%     -      .    58   ,      -  .   .    40802  40817  42301  .        "    "   .     600 000    ,   ,        , ,       .   -          .. 115-   ,           .,     "" ."

----------


## .

,     .          ,   ? 
 ,  ,      .        .   .  ,   ?

----------


## stas

> 


      ,        "   ".      "".

----------


## LTS13

,          !
                        -      ,               (40) ,     ,               ,      -   10     !!!!

----------


## Ulash

> .


.    ...,   ,     .

----------


## LTS13

2009        .       ,            ........     ....

----------


## .

*Ulash*,   ,  ,     .



> -   10     !!!!


 .      .

----------


## LTS13

:       ?
1)  ,   -       "     ( )" ? (    - ).
2)    ,       50 .,      -         ,    -       .

----------


## .

*LTS13*,  50      .      ???

----------

, , ,       . 
  ,     ?        ?    ,      ,   ,    0.     ?   ?    -     -0.   ,      ,    ,     .
    , ,  ,  ,   .    "".    , ,  .     ,   2006,     .    , .    .
, 37 ,     ,  2006 ,  , , ,  . ,  ,  , ,   (   )     2008.
  . , , ..,     ?  , ,  ? 
   ,      ?      .
      .   ?
  ,     , ,    ,     (   ). 
   ?  ,   ?     ,      . 
    -  :Grenade: 
   - :Confused: ,   - :Dezl: ,    .
 -  ,   ,   . ,   .    .      .
,  ,  . 
 ( ,   ),   6 ,  ,      .    -     .   2        .
 ,       . , ,   .  .
 . (,  - 6+1 -    -      .)

----------


## LTS13

....        ,            ,     -  ....   ....     -       -     . 
    ....        ,      ( ) -  150000    ....   40000  ,     " "      ,       .....      " ".             ,          !

----------


## .

> ,     ?


   ,   ,    .         -  ,  



> ?


       ?        , ,           .      0.     ?



> .    "".    , ,  .


      ,       ,            .  ,         .



> . , , ..,     ?


 , .    .



> ,     , ,    ,     (   ).


  ,         ,       .   ,    - ,        ,           ?



> ( ,   ),


          .   . 



> ?  ,   ?     ,      .


                   .  ,      
       ,    ...

----------


## .

*LTS13*, -       .      ,   -    ,      .

----------


## LTS13

: "                 ,       (       )

----------


## .

.
       .

----------


## LTS13

:    .  -       (    )
1)             (      ?)
2)     ,    ,         ..
3)

----------


## LTS13

?

----------


## .

.    -     .       ,    .      - .      ,          :Frown: 
    -   ,              .
   ,    -       :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## LTS13

,         ?    .      ,       -   ....       .             !

----------


## .

,        ,    .    , ?
     -    



> - 
> 
> 
>  25  2008 .   N 66-4789/2008
> 
>    -      ..,   ..,  ..,         N 7     .. (  29.12.2007),  .. (  29.12.2007),  25.11.2008            N 7           29.07.2008 (  ..)        24.09.2008 (  ..,  ..,  ..)   N 66-4789/2008,
> 
> :
> 
> ...


    .       ,     ,  ,      (  )       .

----------


## stas

> ,     , ,    ,     (   ). 
>    ?  ,   ?     ,      .


** ,  ,  , -      ,   .         , ,  .

,   ,      .      : "   "     ,   .          ,   .

,  ,  ,      ,   ,  . ,   ,     ,   - -  .

        - -  ,  ,    ,    .              -         .

----------


## LTS13

.....       !      !

----------

,   :Smilie: 
  ( 15%)    .
       0402001
   " ",  19

 -   ,             (       ).  ,  ,      

      ,                  (     ,  ,  -      00000000000000000,   /  1 ) 

    ,     1 ,          ,     .

  ,   (     )     /               ,    /   ,       4     ,  ,      ,   ,   /  , -      -     . 

  ,   6%              ,     .. 

        ...

----------


## .

**,        ,         ,      ,   .    .      .

----------

> **,        ,         ,      ,   .    .      .


  :Smilie:  ! 

           -       ,           :Smilie:  
    -

----------


## LTS13

....    !          ?

----------

> ,   ,    .         -  ,  
>        ?        , ,           .      0.     ?
>       ,       ,            .  ,         .
>  , .    .
>   ,         ,       .   ,    - ,        ,           ?
>           .   . 
>                    .  ,      
>        ,    ...


        .
1.    ,    - .
2. , ,   .     -  46..,     -  - 46 ..    -        ?
3.   ()  .  ,  ,     ,    ? .   .     .  37 ,    ,  ,    .  .   , ,      ,   -   .
     .
4.  ,    ,   .    ,   ,    , ,  ,    .
5.   .
6.  ?   ,  ?    ?     ?    ? ,  -       ,      ( ).  ,   ,     , .        , , .   "  ..."

----------

> ....    !          ?


  ,     . ,     

,      ,   -  ,      ,              -   .      , ,      (, ,   -  )          :Smilie:

----------

> :    .  -       (    )
> 1)             (      ?)
> 2)     ,    ,         ..
> 3)


1.   "  "  -  .
2.   "  " -  -   .
   ,   .    - 0
3.   -   .       . 19,   ,   "   ".  .
 ,  , ,    .  ,        .     -  .    15 .    .

----------


## LTS13

!          ,       -    !          ?

----------


## LTS13

... !

----------


## .

> -       ,           
>     -


 ,     ,     ?

----------

-

----------

LTS13 -  ,         ...

----------


## LTS13

!       !   ,      !"   "   !   !

----------


## Mishellus

,   "  ".     , , ,     . 

 : 
    (),  ,     .     /.  , -,  .

          ""?   ,  ,        ?   ?  ,      ,     -      .  .  
      ,             ?

----------


## .

> 2. , ,   .    -  46..,     -  - 46 ..    -        ?


      ?     4 ,    .    .       .



> ,  ,     ,    ? .


 .   ,  ?   ? 



> 37 ,    ,  ,    .


 ,    ,   37 ! 



> , ,      ,   -   .


    ?  37- ?     ?



> .


       .



> 5.   .


 .          ,     ,    :Wink: 



> , , .   "  ..."


    .    ,   ,          .



> ,      ,              -   .


  -     .



> ,


 , ???

----------

> ,              -


 , , .   ,        .       . , -,      -    . ,  ,       .
   , , ,   .

----------


## .

*Mishellus*,   ,         :Wink:

----------


## .

> , , .   ,        .       . , -,      -    . ,  ,       .
>    , , ,   .


    ...      ,     .           ,     ? 

** ,    ,         ,        :Big Grin:

----------

> ?     4 ,    .    .       .
>  .   ,  ?   ? 
>  ,    ,   37 ! 
>     ?  37- ?     ?
>        .
>  .          ,     ,   
>     .    ,   ,          .
>   -     .
>  , ???


1.    .
2.   .
3.     
4.    .
5.   -  , ,  ,    ,   .

----------

> , , .   ,        .       . , -,      -    . ,  ,       .
>    , , ,   .


    ,    ,      ?

                 ,      !

!!!! !!!       ...     :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


       ?

----------


## Mishellus

*.*,   .        ?

  ,     . ,  , ,      :Smilie: 

          :           ,         .
      ?

----------

> *.*,   .        ?
> 
>   ,     . ,  , ,     
> 
>           :           ,         .
>       ?


  :EEK!: 
    !

----------


## .

> 


   ,    -  .   .



> .


   ?   ,  ? .. ,  ,  ?     .        ?



> ,    ,      ?


       -      .



> ?


        ,           .      .




> ,         .


     ?        ?   :Smilie:

----------

> , , .   ,        .       . , -,      -    . ,  ,       .
>    , , ,   .


 ,     ,          ,     ,       ,       ...          ..

----------


## Mishellus

> 


.   ?

----------


## Mishellus

> ?        ?


      -          / -      ???

----------

> *.*,   .        ?
> 
>   ,     . ,  , ,     
> 
>           :           ,         .
>       ?


   ,       ,    ,    .    . , ,  ,      .    ,      (, ,   ).        (-   ).

----------


## .

.    .



> ,


    ,  .
,         .    ,    ,        .          :Embarrassment:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> *.*,   .        ?
> 
>   ,     . ,  , ,     
> 
>           :           ,         .
>       ?


,        ....
        ... 
     -           2008

----------


## .

> (-   ).


 ,  , ,   :Frown:   ???  .     .        . ,   .

----------

> .    .
>     ,  .
> ,         .    ,    ,        .


  ,   :Smilie:  

  -      -       -   !

  !

----------


## Mishellus

> ,        ....
>         ... 
>      -           2008


 ,     .  , ,   .    -     .          :Smilie:

----------


## olech

.. 
,     - ,     ,          ..    ..   Mishellus .      ,         .
     -        (   ,  ,     0   500    ,        -       -    ).
        ,    -     (),    (     ) -      -    ?          ?
  - ,       ?       ? 

  ,      ,     ,   .. -       ...    ,     -        ....

----------


## SergeiP

>    -        ....

    :

"      ,              .           **  .     ,  ."

----------


## Larky

> ,   -  ,      ,              -   .      , ,      (, ,   -  )


     ...      -        ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SergeiP

,               ""  "" - "?  ,    ,           ?"

        ,    " ",          , , ,       .    " "    .

----------


## Larky

> ,    ,           ?"


 -...       ,             ...

----------


## ODK

> 2009        .


    , ,    ,    . ,   ,     .       ,*LTS13*.

----------


## ODK

> !


*

LTS13*, ,   ,   .     ,      ,      , ,    -,          , ..   .  ,    .  :Smilie:

----------



----------



----------


## .

,        ,          :Wink:    .   .
  ,     ,    /    ,           :Wink:    ?   ,      .

----------

,

----------


## tit

-  ,    ... ,       ?   ?    ,   ,       ,      ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,       ?


 -           .         ,       .          .



> ,       ?


     ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ,      ,    ?


   ,              ?     ,  ?

----------

> ...      -        ...


   ,    -    ..    .. - 
      ,

----------


## .

**,      ,     ?  :Frown:        ,   .        
  ,       .

----------

,      ,  :

         -    0 -       1000   .          .

         ?
     ?

----------

, ,  -     -         :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     ,         :Wink:         .



> 1000   .          .


  ?     .       ,   . 



> ?


        ,     ,      .     .    .

----------


## tit

> ,              ?     ,  ?


 ** **  ,    ?     ,  ,  ,     .

----------

,       -      :Wink:  
  -          - ,  ! 

   "  " -         ,          ,    ,    . 
     700 !

      -           ,  . 

             (     ). 


     -   ,   -        .

   , 
    ,     ,   ,          ,

     ,   -  ,       ,      ( ) -       .     . 
-              

        10         -   .

!   -    ,            ? !

  -     ,     . 
,   (/     , ,   )    ,         -         -    .

    ,    ,       ,           -   .

, , ,    -

----------

> **,      ,     ? .


            ,          .
    ,                     - 
         ,  ?

----------


## stas

> ,  ?


.            .  -      .           .

----------

,   ,           ,    ?

----------


## stas

**,           .

----------

?

----------


## YourS

> ?


 ?  ,       ,   .         .       ,    ,   .

----------

...      ,   . -   /   .  -           ?

----------

> .            .  -      .           .


 ,  .        (  ),

        (     )

----------


## SergeiP

**,     :

  -  ;
  -  ;

   ,   ,  .

  -    .

    " -  **  ,   ** ",     :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> ?


  "   ".  -     .         .   -     .

----------


## stas

> ...      ,   . -   /   .  -           ?


    " ".     ,  -  ,         .

----------


## Cooler

> ,    ,    . 
>      700 !


    ,  "  ".

 ,   ,      ** ,    - ** !     **   .

      -     -   ?    -         .

   "". ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

> ,  .        (  ),
> 
>         (     )


 ?       ,   .   ,    -       ,       .      ,     .
         ?

----------


## dim11

:yes: 
 :Big Grin: 
     .      :Wink:

----------

,         :Smilie:  
     ,

----------

> ?


          ,    -    ,    ,  -        ,      
(   ,    ).

     ,           .

  .     1      ,   .

----------


## .

**,     -   .       .    -    



> -        ,


  ,    .     ,     ? ,    



> ,           .


     -  -  ,    ,        :Embarrassment: 



> .     1      ,   .


   .   .  ,   - .  .
,      ,       ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,     -   .       .    -


     ,        :Smilie: 




> ,    .     ,     ? ,    
>      -  -  ,    ,


        ?  :Smilie:     ,   , -    .... 
  !    -   ,   ?  :Smilie: 




> .   .  ,   - .  .
> ,      ,       ,   ?


     ? ,   ,     :Wink:  ..

----------


## .

> ? ,   ,


    ?           ?



> ,


                   -  .   ,        . 
    .         :Frown:

----------

:Smilie: ))))    ?   :Wow:

----------

,         :Smilie:

----------

,     .        .
 ,    :
1.   .  1,  3,  23.
2.   .  2,  46,  861.
3.    25.09.1992.  3537-1 "   ",  15
4.     18  04.10.1993. "   "
5.     14-4/95  16.03.1995 ,  5 ( ,     
  .  1,  3,  23.
6.   .  26.2,  346.11, .4 ( )
                                    26.2,  346.26, . 5 ()
   .       .
, " "      .

----------


## Larky

> -    0 -       1000   .          .
>          ?
>      ?


 ...      , ,  ,   ...   ,   ,       -     ,    ,        ...

----------


## sema

**, .    ))) 

:        .

----------

> 2009        .       ,            ........     ....


   !!!    !!!?  ::  ::  ** ,        .        . 
     ,   .   ,      .   ( )   .  ,  .

----------

> .


     ...
  :    ...

----------


## .

> 5.     14-4/95  16.03.1995 ,  5 ( ,     
>   .  1,  3,  23.


 ,      ,   ,      


> ,     ,  ** ,     ,   ,      ,      .


   ,        ?   :Wink:  


> 14-4/95  16.03.1995 ,  5


  ...      ?  :Smilie:    ,      . ,    .19.     ,   ,      . 



> .


  ,  .        :Smilie:

----------


## ele111256

> !!!    !!!?  ** ,        .        . 
>      ,   .   ,      .   ( )   .  ,  .


,  !
27       .    ,    ,        ,    -  ,   .  ,   .

----------


## mvf

> -  ...  ,   .


      "" -    ?

----------


## Mishellus

! 
         . , 
 ,   .3 . 23  . 

     (  ,       ). ,  
(  -   ):

"      30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211 
 ,   , *  "      ",        22  1993  40*,      5  1998   14- "        
 ",  , *    ()        ,     
*.  ,        ,     ."

  -  "     30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211" ? 

     : "       /,     ?",  : "       ? 
     ,      -   ,     ,      /".

        ...   ,        -    .            ? 

-,     ?

----------



----------


## Mishellus

> 


      ?

----------


## .

*Mishellus*,   -?
     ,         .        ?    ?

----------


## Mishellus

> *Mishellus*,   -?
>      ,         .        ?    ?


  ,   .    : - ,          30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211 ?

     , :        -     ?     ,        -    ,   .

----------


## .

*Mishellus*,     - .        . 



> -


 ,   .    ,         ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## Mishellus

*.*,    !           ,    ?

   ,         ? , ...

----------


## .

.  ?   ,   .      .
     ,       .  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ...


    .  .   .  :Wink: 




> ...    ,         ? ,  ...


   ,   ,     ,      . 
  ,    , ..     . 
   ,   ,   .           ""  :Wink:

----------


## Mishellus

. -        ,        .      ,  ,  -  . 

    . - ?

----------


## Demin

.
  .
   ,    ,  .

1)                  .   ,    ,   .    .
2)       14-       .  ,        14-. ! ,     -  - ,  - .     ,  ,     .
3)   ,                   2009 ,          2.
4)     -   -    6% -   ...-     2009       .  .  ,  ,   -  ,  , .  ...- ,       . ,            .  ,   "" .
5)    - ,      1376-   212  (   ).      ?

 .       "".  . . !           ,               , , , ,     .

P.S. ...-,   ,        " ,    ,     ",    ,     ,    .  .   :Big Grin: 

,      ,        "",   ,  .     .    ,    .

----------


## .

*Demin*,      :yes:

----------


## Demin

.

-   14- ;
-           ;
-       ,       " - ";
-             .

        .      .

,     ...    -  -  ,    ?

P.S.    .   -  .   :Cool: 

 - .

----------


## Demin

:Wow: 
   :
_...        : "   14-     "..._
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
     .

----------


## Mishellus

*Demin*,     !    !

----------


## stas

, ,   , "   "      ,         (    ) .

----------


## Fraxine

> "   "      ,


     .
 :yes:   :yes: 
 -  .

----------


## Demin

:

_ 2121-...   "  1  2  ....."  1376-   ,      2 .212,         .  ,   "  1  2  .....  " 1376-    ,  ,     ..._

----------


## Demin

.

http://taxhelp.ru/new/forum/showthread.php?t=328294



http://www.rg.ru/2006/09/19/dengi.html

----------


## BorisG

> .


   ?
       ,           . 
       .
    .   ?

----------


## tit

> ,           . 
>        .


,      ?  , ? "..., ! ()".

----------


## SergeiP

,     ?

  ,         .

        ,      .

  ,       ,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Kunija

!      .     ,   ,   2  - ,    , , , -  ..     ,  ,   -             . 
      ?         .    ?     ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

- -    :Smilie:         ,    .
  ,       .   .         :Frown:

----------

...

----------


## .

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

> !      .     ,   ,   2  - ,    , , , -  ..     ,  ,   -             . 
>       ?         .    ?     ?


     .    -   ,    (  )   (     )   .        (   )      -  .

----------


## Demin

? , , - ?   :Wow:

----------

,        ?     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ,        ?     ?


   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ?


  :Wow: 
  ,      ""  .  :Wink: 
  ,       ,    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> , , - ?


  :Wow: 
, . 
230   ,          ,         .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,      **  ,      .  :Wink:

----------

2_.: 

""  ,  - :      .         - (...)   .      - ,    F.A.Q ?

2_BorisG:

,    ,   "", "" (  :      ), " "      ,       .       ,     ""     (        ..).         ,       ...

----------


## tit

> ""


  ...    -   " "   ,     ...    ,  


> ,    ,   "", "" (  :      ), " "

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ,        ?     ?


        ?      ,           ,       .      - .

*SergeiP*, 


> ,


  .         .

*BorisG*, 


> 


  ,  . !.. !..     .

** , 


> ""


    , ?    ?  ,          ?      ,      .
   -  ,   -.     .  - .   -   .

  ,    .      ...      .    -   .    -      .

----------

,         .  -6%,          .       ,    .     .      ,  .   ,      80%   ,   ,      -  ,   ,       -  .
    ,   ,      .   .

----------


## Demin

**, ?

----------

,

----------


## tit

> 80%   ,


      - 80%? , -      ?   ?

----------


## sema

> - 80%? , -      ?


 


 26  2005 . N 161-
1.      (    )     ()     .          ,     (80%  )          .

----------


## tit

,            ... , ,   6%,        ,   -   ,  ? -  ...  :Frown:

----------


## SergeiP

-  .

----------


## BorisG

> ... -  ...


   ?
*Demin*    ,  ,   :



> ...      ...      .    -   . *   -     * .


       ?  :Wink:

----------

,    :
1.      .     ,      .     ,    - ,  ,       .
2.      ,      ,       -    ,   -  .
      ,   ,  .
            -  ,               .

----------


## .

** ,    .       ,   .

----------


## BorisG

** ,    ,    ,   ,  ** (  ) , ... 


> ...


 () . ,      ,   , ,  ..         ,    " ",     .

----------

,    ,       , -,   ,    ,   .

----------


## Fraxine

**,        ? , ,   ,    100   -,  /, , ,     80%,       ?

----------

...             (   .),        ,       ,   .

**,    -       80%   ?,  ,    ,           :Smilie: , ,    - -   -,        ,      - "     80% ->   ,      80%,        ->  "
Fraxine ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

,  -    :Embarrassment: .



> 80% ->


       ?  -    /?  .

----------


## mizeri

> ,         .  -6%,          .       ,    .     .      ,  .   ,      80%   ,   ,      -  ,   ,       -  .
>     ,   ,      .   .


     -       ,   ,    /   .   ...

----------

,       : "    ,         " ?
 , ...
 (  )        ,     ...     (  )...
  , ,    !
      .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------


## Larky

> , ...


 ...       ,   ,        ...

----------

, : " ".   ""  "..." -  !   -    .

----------

80%   , .    ,       ,      . 
   -.  , , :     .  -   ,      .    - , .        ,          .   .    -  .  ..  ..  ,  ,             6%

----------


## SergeiP

>        .

     ???

 :Smilie: 

 ,  ,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> .


  :Embarrassment: .      .

----------


## SergeiP

-         .    - " ".  :Smilie: 

    -   ,        -      :Smilie:

----------

,    ,    .     -    ,  ""  ,     ,      ",  !?",      ",   ,                 ".
 ,    ,   ,          -    ,      ,    .
P.S.    ,     .

----------

> ,    ,    .


 ,      ?

----------


## DANatalka

, .         ( -  , , -, )     .  ,      .    ,    , ?

----------

1. 


> - ,     .
>                          .395  .             .
>  ,      ,    .
>              .            .         .
>                    ,    -      (),          ,  .
>               ,     ( 7  115-  07.08.01,  10  11).
>       ,    ,       !


2.      ,     ,   - "  ".

3.  .

----------


## DANatalka

> 


   ...?

----------


## BorisG

> ...?


  ...
  ,  ,  2, 14-.
. . 3 . 845.

----------

,       .      . :yes: 

        -  ,        .  - ,   . :Frown:

----------


## 2

23 .3    346.26 .5

    ( )   .              .       .   .      ?
       ?                .         . .

----------


## SergeiP

* 2*,          ,  :

3.    ,     ,     **...

,     .    -    .

5.              , **      .

        .

----------


## 2

*SergeiP*    .
   ,        .

        .           ,         .        . 
              . ..        ,  ,           .      ,       .              2  .       -  .

----------


## SergeiP

,          :Smilie: 

          -   (   ,    ),       .

   , ,      , , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> ...       ,   ,        ...


       -  ,    ,  .      :Smilie: /   - /

----------

... ...  ...  ...     ...
    .

----------


## 2

.        .    2121.   :     ?   .   ,         . 
               .              ,    .     .   .   .

----------


## 2

2 .       .

----------


## BorisG

> ...       .


    ,   ,    ,   . 
    ,      .

----------


## 2

> .


     .

                   .      .         . 
      : "    .  .   ."      .    .

----------


## .

* 2*,  , ,       ,         :Wink:

----------


## ROMKA

> * 2*,  , ,       ,


, -    ,  2121-  :Smilie: 
,  ,  .

----------


## .

*ROMKA*,      2121-.    .     ,       ,   .               ,   ,       .

----------


## ROMKA

> ,   .               ,   ,       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Greta

:Dezl:

----------


## SergeiP

,       .        "",      ** ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> 


     .




> 


 , ,      . 
   ,     .  :Frown: 

 ,       .

----------


## Greta

,       .

----------


## Maguar

> ,       ...


   12       ,  ""     "   "   :Wink:

----------


## NastjaK

,  .
,  -   -   -  *               ,      2009 .... * :EEK!: 
,     -   ?     (((
,   ???  :Frown: 
    ?    -    . 
....
 .     -     ?  -  .....   -   !!!

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,   ???


  :Wow: 
     ,           ,        "",              .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ...  :Wink:

----------


## NastjaK

))))) 



> ""


      -  ,        )) !      (    ,  ) -         ---? 
    ,    ????  :Wow:

----------

!      ?

----------

> ))))) 
>         -  ,        )) !      (    ,  ) -         ---? 
>     ,    ????


             . :Wow:

----------

> ?    -    .


        ,    !    .     -      ?    (!)  ( !)  ?

----------

> .     -     ?


    ?

----------


## y-ops

,  ,      .  -         ( ),           .  -,  ,        .
, : -     15  2004 . (N 33-0-11/581),      - 
"...  ,    ,        ,        ,        (  ,    );       ."?

----------


## Kunija

> ,        .


 ,  ?

----------


## y-ops

> ,  ?


, ,  .     ,        .
  :        ,       .   ,   .        (   )  -   .

----------


## .

*y-ops*,   , ,    .   .    - ?   .   ,          :Wink:

----------


## y-ops

-  ,       -     "  ,   "  " ,  "...     ,        .
 -,     -     ,             -  , , , ...

----------


## Greta

> .


   ,  . ..
    !     ,       (%),    ()    /     ( %).          . :Mad:

----------


## .

,      ,    (  )   ? ,     ,     ..        :Frown:

----------


## Larky

> !     ,


 ...    ... .  ,    ...   ""   ,      ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shilin

,    .()
-       ,      ,             ?    - ,             ,   ?
  -        6%,   ,         ?          9%. ?
 . :Frown:

----------


## NastjaK

-    ))))     ....  ....
,    ))))
        ,        2009 ..   2008  ..  , ,            ,        22.09.1993 N 40,      (, ,   ),       17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540 ,           .         ,         ,     (. 23  ).
 ,       ,          (    06.03.2007 N 03-11-05/42,    04.03.2005 N 22-3-13/293.
 ,             :        .
 ,          .  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larky

> ,          .


     - ?   ""  ?       ,    -  ?        ?

----------


## shilin

??


 -        6%,   ,         ?          9%. ?
 .

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ?


   ,     ,  ,    , ** .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> 


  . 
  "..."    ,       .

*NastjaK*,    ,         " ",   .

----------

,     ,  ,    , [B]  .
  ,   ?

----------


## tit

> ?          9%. ?


   6%       .        -  ! ,      -      ,       .

----------


## Larky

> ,   ?


 ...     ,       ...

----------

> ??
> 
> 
>  -        6%,   ,         ?          9%. ?
>  .


   ""

----------


## AlexPar

!
       .           .         .          ,        . 
"         25-2-18/789  19.01.2009,           15.12.2008 29-1-1-5/100:
 .  .23      ,    ,    ,    ,   ,      ,      ..."             . 
        ? 
         ,   ?    ,       ?       / ( ),   ?     ,    .      ?       -      ,    ,      .    ,   ",   "?   :Smilie:

----------

,  ,   ?

----------


## AlexPar

> ,  ,   ?


  .    ,     - .  ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,      .


 .
   ,       ?
  ,     ,       . .. ,    ,        .  .
...     . 
,       .

----------


## feda

!    ,        ,    "         (   ),           "       ,       .

----------


## pesenka-stav

!   ,  - ,      ,        ,    ,       ,  ,

----------


## AlexPar

> .
>   ,     ,       . .. ,    ,        .  .


      .   ,                 .




> - ,      ,


     -     :Smilie:

----------


## 2

.     ,   ,    .           ..  . .    ,  .        ,    ,    .   .        " "  .                    .
       .  ?

----------


## .

?  ?  ?

----------


## Larky

> ,       ?


  ,    ,        ...

----------


## BorisG

> .


   ?
?  ,   . 
,  ,       .




> ,   ...


     ,   ,  ,            ,    ,   ,  .    .
    ,     ,   ,    .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,


,  , , ,     -  ,      .
   ,     .

----------


## Larky

> ,


    ,    "  ",      "" , ""   - ...       ""  ...   "",    08-1000  15  2008 ...      1376-     0409212  01  2009   "   "...   14- ...   ,       ... ,    ,     -
"-  
----!
  ,
    !

     --
   ,

    !

    ,
    !
  --
  ?" 
,  ,   ,   ...

----------


## .

> ,   ,    .       .


 ,  - .   .  4                ,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

.         :Frown:

----------


## .

. ,          :Wink:

----------


## dementor

6%,  ,       ,      "".
     (   )    ,     ?

----------


## Jubi

> (   )    ,     ?


  :Cool:

----------


## dementor

?         ,   ?

----------

,   .  ,      ,  , ,    ,     ,     .       ,     ,  .     ,   .    ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,   . ** ,      ,  , ,    ,     , ** . ...


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  

**, ...  , ,    ... ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

:



> ?

----------

,    .       ,         ,    .    ,  ,   ,   .

----------

> 6%,  ,       ,      "".
>      (   )    ,     ?


 -     !
  /     -   (         )     (    ,  ),   ,     ,          -  (   ).

----------


## mizeri

> -     !
>   /     -   (         )     (    ,  ),   ,     ,          -  (   ).


-   :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,        ,      ,  ,    .     ,  : "!"         ,               .

----------


## stas

> , ...  , ,    ... ?


      ,   ?

----------

.             ,    ..   ,     ?

----------

> 


 ,  ,    ,    .
, ,             .          .      -  .

----------


## mvf

...       ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ,    ,    .
> , ,             .          .      -  .


 .       .

----------


## Swetlana2

,       , .           ,    -        .    -   ,        ( ). .      - .

----------

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue: 


> .


  -  



> 


    ,

----------


## Swetlana2

> .       .


 ?

----------

> -  
> 
>     ,

----------

,  ?
      ?

----------

> ,  ?
>       ?


  =)   .

----------


## Hyperion

,   "            "  "  ""   ,      "  :Wow: 
  :  6%       -  ?

----------


## .

**,      . ,  ,           :Wink:           , , -      



> :  6%       -  ?

----------


## 33

.        . , ,       :    50-51,        ? 70  71?      ? 12  ...  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...


*33*,     ,        ,  . 
     ,   , -  ** ,     ,         -   .    ,         .  , ,   ,      .




> ...     ? 70  71?


  .  177.    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,


      ...    ...

----------


## 2

http://www.taxpravo.ru/analytics/tax...25171498601143

----------


## 2

: http://www.indpred.ru/article/33

----------


## stas

* 2*,  -   .   .

----------


## .

,     



> ,  " " ,                   .


 ...        ,  ?   ,        . 



> ,           ,


        ,        ?                ?




> , ,    ,     ,        ,         .


  .      ,   ,      ?     .   ,    


> (.1 .221, .223  ),                      .


           !
       .       


> *        :*
> 1)      -   (    ),     ,    ,   ,     ,   ;


       ,    ,   . 

               ,        ,               .   ,           ,         . 
      .     ,            .            .   ,          .
 ,            . .     ,         .
 ,   .

----------


## .

> 26.02.04  04-163      .


 ,   ,     ,       .



> 03-51/07-2/3500  06.09.2007


 -   -      



> 49-55/03-93/19  19.08.03.


      ,     ,        .        ,       -.



> 02.02.06  04-334/2006(19239-27-32)


           .       .      ,     .



> 06.06.06  13-391/2006-08


      -,           .  -            .         5196/08  26.06.2008.             ,         . 
       100%   ,       . 

  -     -   .      .
         ,      ,      :Big Grin: 




> ,        26-395/03-23  31.07.2003.,            ,       :


       . -, . -,    ,    .15.1. 

,   ,   ,     .  ,  ,     .

----------


## Kunija

""          "" "      " 
"        "
  .  :Wow:             (     ,         ).   - .

----------


## 2

, .      .      -  .
   !
 ,     8 !  ::

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

,  .          ,         ,     ,    1000,      ?    ,    /,    . .     :Frown:

----------


## .

**,  ? ?     ,   100         :Frown:

----------

,  .     ,         .     2009    . ,   ?

----------


## .

**,   13  .    ,         ?   :Frown:

----------


## 03

[QUOTE=stas;51909079]   .
 !!!   .     ,      !!!

----------


## Greta

> ""          "" "      " 
> "        "


..,   , ,   -  ,      (  )?  :Evil: 
 ,  ,       ,    : ",         ,  ,      ". ..    ""     . :Grenade: 
,     ,    ,     ,     .    ,       ,      ,     . :EEK!:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,         ,  ,


    ..        ,       ,     ..       .

----------


## 2

> ,  ,       ,    : ",         ,  ,      ".


  :Wow: 
   .          .

----------


## vitol

2009        /  :

 1-  ()    ,      1  2009.             .2.14          Ի  05.01.98.  14-.  .41    ,     22.09.1993.  40.

          -   :  ,  ,  .    3  ().

 ,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              .

   ?                           /
  ,      
      . 
                           ?

----------



----------


## vitol

"       ."                             .

----------


## Kunija

> 


     -    , .        ,      ,  .

----------


## 2

"".         .   : "   ?"  : "."  : "       ,  ?"   .     .  ,   .  :Super: 
       .         : "   !"    .




> 


,     (    ).     ?

----------


## Tanushka727

, :
      ( ) 
     ?????

----------


## vitol

٨.     :  7.    ,           ,    ,     ,      ,          ,     .

  :nalog.consultant.ru/doc83148.html

----------



----------


## .

*vitol*,   ,           .      .
 ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## vitol

2009    :

 1-  ()    ,      1  2009.             .2.14          Ի  05.01.98.  14-.  .41    ,     22.09.1993.  40.

          -   :  ,  ,  .    3  ().

 ,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              .


,      " ",      ,     "",    "  ".
              ,               .       ,        .

----------


## vitol

?????

----------


## .

> ,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              .


  ,      ?       ?   ,  ,    .

----------


## cep

> ?????


 11              .

----------


## vitol

(   )   /       .

       .Dogovor_bank_scheta_IP.zip

----------


## cep

--,   1- !
       -      .
!
    (  )      .        .

----------


## vitol

> :
>  ,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              . 
> 
>  ,      ?       ?   ,  ,    .

----------

,     ,          ,           ,      ..    . 
-   :      ,    .   ,    :
              .        5  2  377  . ,      ,           (      ).  ,    ,       .     .
     .
*        -   ,      ,      ,       -  ( 21  2008 . N 19-8584/07-02-295/08,  29  2007 . N 33-5499/07-02-3744/07),   (   13  2008 . N 03-4377/2008,   31  2008 . N 03-73/08-2/2789),   ( 19  2008 . N -40/12002-08),   ( 11  2008 . N 12-8311/08-6,  7  2008 . N 12-17237/07-45), -  ( 2  2009 . N 56-2806/2008,  25  2008 . N 05-6956/2007,  25  2008 . N 66-4789/2008,  25  2008 . N 56-8364/2008,   16  2008 . N 21-2313/2008)    ( 29  2008 . N 09-8020/08-1,  16  2007 . N 09-8499/07-1,  26  2007 . N 09-1869/07-1). 
          (  18.06.2007  6795/07   22.05.2008  6516/08).
 ,             ,             .*
   ,        ,    . 
   3  23  :    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .
   4  346.11   5  346.26    ,  ,    ,      ?  ,     .        ,       . 
    ,           ( )  10.07.2002  86-            .
  ,               , . 
      ,       ,     , , ,             ,   ,  ,  ,              .    ,         ,    ( 1, 2  6    "    ").
  3  69                   ,  ,    ,          ,   .
  ,           28  2002 . N  2002-178 (    "  -  "    ()      28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    ").      ,      10.12.2002 N 288-             28.08.92 N 632.
   ,         .
                           ( 8, 34). 
      ,       ( 55).
   ,      ,           ,  .     . ,   :       .
 ,     ,      :           .               ,       .          ,                          ( 1  N 1         ).
-   :      ?.  .
 -  .    :   ,    .  ,   .

----------


## SergeiP

>   3  23  :    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .

   . -, "  " (  ),   "   ".
  , " "    "".

>   4  346.11   5  346.26    ,  ,    ,      ?  ,     .        ,       .

    -           ,   .         -     .

----------

> ,  .


          .    ,     .

----------

,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              .

       ,  115-   14- (    ). 

   . 11                    .    23 .   -     ,    .. 
,      ,      .  ,        , ..      -     . 
           .    .

----------

:       -  .

----------


## mvf

> :       -  .


     :



>

----------


## Larky

> 23 .   -     ,    ..


  23    ...         ...

----------


## Larky

> -     .


,       - "   " - ,         - ...

----------


## cep

> .    .


    .            - ,   ?;-)

----------


## SergeiP

> 11


   ,    ,         "".

      ,   ,    .

 :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> .            - ,   ?;-)


  .       :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,        150     ( 8  11 ,     ).

----------


## Hyperion

%  ,        .

----------


## ananda

.       (  )      .    .       .  .      ..  ..     .        .           ..  , ,       ..        (  .          . )..   2009.              ,     .       6 ,   35    .    -     , ,   --   .   .        ,   , ,     ,    ..   , ,           ...         13%    9%  .           2  .  ,    ...   ,          .       (     ).         - (  )    , , ,     .       .  ...  ..        :-)   ...     6%  ..       .     . .       -        ,          .   ,   ,,         ,     ..  -     ,     ,     .     .       15 %,      . ,        .  -   .        ,       - .       .              ,      -    ,            ...       . ,     ,     .   (    )  .
    .   .     .  2009           . ,  .             , , 9 .         .   ,           .     ,     ,        6% ( )        ,     .  .     15 % .       6%  ,      ,      .       25 ,  ,     ,          .            .      ?             ,       1   31  2008.,          ?   ,     .     ,       2008,       1  2009.

----------


## ananda

..         .   ...       .       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> .   ...


 ,         ,                ?      ,   ...

----------


## ananda

.     , ,       .       2 .    .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## cep

> 2 .    .  .


  !         !    !

----------


## Larky

> .


  -  ...    ,     ...

----------

,          :  ,    ...

----------


## ananda

:yes:   ...    ....        .    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Xelga001

2009.       (     ),

----------


## .

*Xelga001*,  .

----------


## Xelga001



----------


## Xelga001

1376-   0409212  01-01-2009.
  1  2  ,     ( )   .         ,       .
       :
  1  2  ,     ( )   .         ,       .    .
   ,   !
  2 ( )  ,      ( )           ,   ;   ;  ; ,        ,       ,          ,        ,   .

----------


## stas

> ,   !


*Xelga001*,        ?  :Smilie:

----------

> (...)    .    ,   !


!  ! (     )

   "    **         "   ,       -      ,     .       ...

     ""    -        :   1)    2)  
(        . 23  "   "           )

----------

,    -
,       1)   2)  ?

    (      ),        (    ,      ,  )             (, )
      ...      ) 

     (  " ") -     ,   -  __, ,  )

----------


## .

*Xelga001*,          ,       :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ...    .
>    , ** ! ...


 . 
 ,    ,       .
**.       .   .   .   ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

,      (1376-)     ?

----------


## slawian

.  .     .    .  ,      ,            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,  .   .

----------


## slawian

.  .        ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## slawian

!

----------


## slawian

.           .       .            ?

----------


## imbad

> .           .       .            ?


       .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=250133

----------


## .

*slawian*,     ,      .      (      ?)            :Wink:

----------

...
       .
  .

----------


## .

**,   -?   .  ,    .  , ?    ?

----------

,             .            , ..  . 
:       . ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.
         ....

----------


## 1

"".
-    6%.   .        .   -,  ,    .    ,     .
        .  , - -  .
  -     .
 - , . 
   -   ?
  ?
   ,   ? -?         ?
     ...

----------

(-)  ( 2009)      .  -   ,     .  ()          ,     : " - () -     ".   ? (    (   5   +  +  +  ?    ( ).)    ?     ,  .

----------


## Fraxine

> -   ?


       .

----------


## Fraxine

> ()


     -  .



> ?


  ,    ,   (     )          .



> ?


 , .   ,   , , .

----------


## LegO NSK

?
    ,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,  ?


 ,  ,       ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,       / . ,      :Wink:

----------


## 1

.      / .    .
 -    .

----------


## BorisG

> ?
>     ,  ?


 -,    ,     . 
      " "...   ... ,  . 
      ,       . 
-...  ()   ...  ,  - .   -     ...        ,    ...  ,     ,   ...
   ...           ... ,    .   ,    .        ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## air50

.
,  ,    ,..      .

----------


## D-M

,     :
  ,
  ,
  ...  ..    :Wink: 

       "    "()

----------


## Iggy63

,  :
               ,        .    . 23  ,  "   ,     ,     ,     ...",        ,     . 
                "   "  "  "-    ,- ,      . 23  . 
              ,     ,    .      ("   "  "  "),      ,     .

              . 346.26 .5   "             ,       ."
                     -  .

              ,  ,   . 3 . 845.   "                             ."


  (    ,-     ),    (  2- ),-    -,    ( ).            , -         .    15.1. (    ),-  ,  ! !    !

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  .
  ,        .
    ,   .  




> -         .


  .    ,    ,   . 




> 15.1.


    .     .

----------


## Iggy63

(    )?  -    ,         .

   ,        ,  -    .

        ,         ( -         , 70      ).

      ,  .

----------


## 8

-  ,        (.    ).          ,      ...                  ????      ,   -    ,   -  ...    .
  :       ,     ,       (   ,       ),   ...?     ,       ...             ????      !      !!!! :Frown:

----------

> ,     :
>   ,
>   ,
>   ...  ..


 ,       .
   ...,           .    40  140  .
  .
   .....-  ,    .
      .

----------


## air50

> ,  :


.
"- "().
,   .  :Smilie: 
      ,  .
  ,    ?
   ,  ?

----------


## D-M

> .....-  ,    .
>       .


,    ,     ?
    ( ,     ),    ,  ,        ?
:
    ,      ,  .
-   ?  
,   .... (    1 ,     )

      6% ?           

 :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> 6% ?


  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 6% ?


  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## D-M

> ?


" .."(),   ,     ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> (    1 ,     )


....
  ,      .
          ...     .

----------


## D-M

> ,      .
>           ...     .


     ,     ,    -,         .

----------


## 1

,   .
  . 
  ?
    ,  ?
      ?

----------

,

----------


## :LaNa:

... :Abuse: 
  ,              .
             .
     ,         .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


  :Wow: 
?    .   .




> .


   ?
  -        ,  ,  **          .     .
   ,     . ,   .      ?  :Wink:

----------

,   ,       ,      2.5     05.01.98 14 "        "      15.1  .

----------

... ,   ,    -    ,    ,    .

----------

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

.   :Wink:

----------


## QWERka

-   . ,        ,          /  .    /      ,     .          .         ?!

----------

.    .    .     -     .          .    :       -      (    )     - .   -         .  ,        .        1- ,    50 76/5   . - , 51 50    , 70 50    ,  76/5 50    .     -   .             ,     , .      (      ).    , ,      . )))      .      .                  .      .

----------

-     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


    ,   :Wink: 



> 


      .       - .    ,          .



> .


       .

----------


## .

> -     ,    .


  ?     ,       - ?      ? 
-     -       .    .      .    .

----------


## Larky

> : ...  50 76/5   . - , ...  76/5 50    .


  ... ...  ...    -      ,    , ...

----------


## BorisG

> ...    :


    "".  (,    )




> ...      .


   .          .




> ...      .


  . ** .   ,  . 
  ,     . 




> ...      .


  :Wow:  
 . 
 ,     ,  ,   .  :Wink: 

ps:    .      ,      -   .

----------

20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232


                           .

1.     23        ,     ,    ,     ,   ,      ,      .

               ,          22.09.1993 N 40,      05.01.1998 N 14-           ( -  N 14-),  ,                        .

          ,   N 14-.

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## Lubov_2009

,           ,         22.09.1993   40,      05.01.1998   14-.     ,    23           ,     .

----------


## lubov_2009

,         .      ,    .

----------


## 72

> ,    23           ,     .


    ,  ** .  ???

----------


## Larky

> ,    23           ,     .


   "  ",    ...

----------


## stas

> ,           ,


     ?  :Smilie: 


> ,         .      ,    .


  ,       .

----------


## Hyperion

> ,    23           ,     .


         ?  :Wink:

----------

,          ...    .    ,         .    ,            .  :Smilie:        ...      ?  :Wink:      ..  .      ...                  .      .  :Smilie:       ..    ,        .      ? .    .      ,        .            ? .   58      .       ,        .         "  . "  "     "?      , ,     ..              ?    "  "   ?     ?         -  ?   ?  ?              ..  ,             ,      ..      ,       ? ( 2009        )   -   ..  ..     ,     ...   ...  .     ,          ,       ))) -   ,            .     .   ,    ,    .     -    .       0.     :Smilie:      ?       31          ?      ?  -    , ?        ?    ,     ?   ,                300  1  ,     .             ,        .           ?         . .      ,     ,    , ,      ?          .  ,        .        . ...    ,    ,    , .          :Smilie:      ,   ,    -     ,    ?   ,  .     .     :Smilie:

----------


## stas

.  .     ,  .




> ,  .     .


        -    ,    .          -  ,    .

----------


## _

""   ,
(    )        
           ,
      .
        ,
     "   !",
     !
        !!?
        ,
 100 .   .
         ?!
  ,     ,   ,

----------

.       -     . ,     -  ?  ,   ? 
,     ,     15000,    17000,    .   .

----------


## .

** , ,        :Wink:

----------

.           ,  .            - .      (     -)      ,      --.  ,      -  ,    -  .     . ,  , .        ,  .

----------

.     .           ...          ?       ?          .

----------


## Cooler

> ,


                    :


> ,      .


 ,    ,            ,  ,  **     - . ,      ""    .

----------


## pkend

.                          .      ?

----------


## .

,      ?

----------


## pkend

.    -       ?

----------


## .

,         .      .            .        
       .

----------


## pkend

,         .

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## Larky

> ?


  ...       ,       ,  ,  ...

----------


## D-M

> .   -       ?


     ,   ,     .       .

         ,      ,   .

----------

.                ?         .         .      .         2006 -.      .          .      .         .    100  . .    60   .                .        )))))

----------

.   - .           ,           .    .       .            ?

----------


## VZhuk

() -   .      ,      ()     ,       :       40   14-.    ,      . , ,     .   , ,            (  )      -40  ..  15.1   ? , ,  ?   -40  ,        -  ! ,     (    ),      .  , ,         ( ). ,    .    ,          (   ).

----------


## Swetlana2

> .   - .           ,           .    .       .            ?


  :Smilie:    "    "  :Mad:   -   .      .  ,    .

----------


## SergeiP

, "     ,           -     .        **  ,     .  ,  ."

----------


## nefi

:Wow:    !!!   4       17 , -   . 

  ,     6%,    ,    1 .   ,       1 ,   ,      " "   -! (     ,  ,  )

-  ""!
- ?     6% !   , ,    . , ,    .
- ,  ,  .
-  .
-    ,  "" ,      600 .. .
 3,5 .., , , ,   ,      :



> (  .          . )..  2009.             ,     .       6 ,*   35*    .


      35%  ? !

       ,         ,          " "?

----------

-    :Frown:        ?               . .    ,     .     ?       ?    ?

----------


## nefi

> ?


,  




> ?       ?    ?


,   ,    ,    17   ....

----------

.           -35%.     2009.       -   ,        ,    .       =      )))      ,     ,        - ,        .      -    .            .         -      .           -    ...      .          ..        ?    - . .       ...                    .    .

----------


## Feminka

(),    ......   



> -

----------

.     .           . 
         14-  05.01.1998        " "




5  1998 . N 14-







  19.12.97 N 47











 1.  



1.1.              ,       26  1995 . N 65- "     ( )",         3  1996 . N 17- "    ",    ,      ,     .

1.2.         ,  -  ,     ,       (    -  ),   ,       .



 2.    



2.1. , ,     -   (  - )             .

2.2.   ,    ,            .

              ,            ( )        .                 ,               .

2.3.           ,     -        16  1995 . N 31   "           "  25  1997 . N 56.

2.4.                                  .

          :

-  ,    ,        , -         ;

----------

2121-  06.11.2008.

----------


## stas

http://www.cbr.ru/analytics/standart...rts/2121-u.pdf

----------

> ...          ?       ?          .


     .        .      , ,     - 1- .
      ,           /      0,5%,      .
-      ,       ,      0,5% -    .
1    -  ,  ,  !

----------

:
"       1,3  . 

                 ,       ,    .          - 0,5%        , , , ,  .

    -.           ,       .

           ,   "

----------


## SergeiP

:Frown: 

 , ,    17 .

 ,           ",  ", -                :Frown:

----------

,  ,    ,  :
" ,  .  -,     ,   ,   ,   , ."

(   -   23.09.2008 N 11-10654/2007-2-27/240)

----------

:
"            ,          .    ,     -              -    , , ,          ."

(   -   26.11.2008 N 04-7254/2008(16485-46-34))

----------


## stas

**,      ,     .

----------

.     ,  ,  .

----------


## stas

> .     ,  ,  .


 .  -      :Smilie:

----------


## yganka

!           .        15.09.04  33-0-11/581 -      ,       .   -         .  -     -      ,   ,    - ?

----------


## D-M

> -     -      ,   ,    - ?

----------

,  ,   ,

----------


## D-M

> 


      ,  ..   :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## D-M

> ?


      ...

  - ,   :Frown:

----------

.       ?

----------


## Fraxine

**,   ,      ,    ?

----------


## SergeiP

> .       ?


              ,
  -     .

   ,  .23       *__* ,   ,      (   ),   .

 ,           -           .

----------

> 


 ,       -     .

----------

..
  /,    ?

 !
, υ.., 00.00.2009 .    -  :
1.	     -  27-1-14/3946  25.03.09 .,    .
2.	     26-13-4-12/14232  20.02.09
    ,  ,   ,    ,        ,        22.09.1993 N 40,     ,  :
1.              ,      18.08.1998 N 88.
2.         ,   .
3.                   ,    .
            ,             ( ,          , -   ),      .
4.       - .
                   .
5.           .
6.      ,    ,       .

 ,   ,   ,    ,         ,        ?      ,            ?           ?

   ,     .3 .23  :    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .   ,   ( ,  )         ,    ,            ,       .

 ,
υ.

----------


## D-M

> 1.              ,      18.08.1998 N 88.
> 2.         ,   .


     ,    .       ...

----------


## Fraxine

(   )   ?       .   -    :Wow: .

----------


## D-M

,   ...,    ,  ...

----------

> (   )   ?


   .

----------


## .

.        :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

**,   7,   *D-M*:
   ,       ,    "",     .

----------

,      ...?             ...?

----------

,   /.     /     .      ,     .  - ,     , ,   ,     " ".  ,  -     ,    ,    ,    ? -      .

----------

> -     ,    ,    ,    ?


, ,   "  ":



> ".

----------

.,   .    ,   ,      .  ""   "".

----------


## .

** ,      .      .
       ?   :Embarrassment:           ,            :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,


 ,  .



> ""   "".


 -.

----------

.       ,  ,   ,    ?  -?
  ?

----------


## stas

** , ,       ,       .            .

----------


## R-holod

.     .        .            (   )???  (   .  . :
1.    15.09.08.  08-1000
2.     04.12.08. -08620
,  ....   ...
  ...      !!!     !  ...
            . ,          .   . 
,  "", ...

----------

P.S.          ...[/QUOTE]

----------

> .     .        .            (   )???  (   .  . :
> 1.    15.09.08.  08-1000
> 2.     04.12.08. -08620
> ,  ....   ...
>   ...      !!!     !  ...
>             . ,          .   . 
> ,  "", ...


     ?

----------

> , "     ,           -     .        **  ,     .  ,  ."


     ,   ,   -"          ? :      7-  "? :Wow:

----------


## stas

> 1.    15.09.08.  08-1000
> 2.     04.12.08. -08620


    .

----------


## Larky

> .       ,  ,   ,    ?  -?
>   ?


     -  ...   ,        " ",  ,    ...     " "        ,        Z-...         ...

----------


## R-holod

....     .
   .       ,       ,       ...    ,        ????      !!!!    , ...

----------

-    ;
      -        ;
   ,   ?

----------


## Larky

> ????


 ,   ,     ,   ...

----------


## R-holod

.               .       ?
,       .      ....
 .  , ,       ?     ...

----------


## R-holod

...      ...     ..     !

----------


## Larky

> ...      ...     ..     !


 -       !      ...

----------

-       !      .. ++++++++++++++1 )))))   .   ..          .                ))  :         ...    .       .

----------

2006  .   2006 .   "      2007. 
 -  ,  :   ?    .  - ,   ,      ..        ,      -    - .         (  ).         .   ,      ,    (           -       ). 
 ,  2008 .     (+)            (  ),  Z-.
          (   ).     ,    ...   .

----------

...      ...     ..     !++++++++++++++++1     ...      ..  ?         ?-                ,  , ,      ))))))))))

----------

.  -  ?  -   ? .     .     2008    2007.

----------

,

----------


## MTGN

.   .    ,    1,  ,     ,     .       .        (      ),      .
  ( ).

.


                   ,           . 

  18  ,       ;    ;         ;            ;          ;   ;     ,   ,        ;       . 
  1  23  ,                 .
    3  ,    ,     ,      ,     ,   ,      ,      .
         .          ,      .
,   ,   2  . ,
1.       ,           ,            ( ). 
2.    ,        ,   ,      .
3.     ,   ,    ,   ,    ,
    ,        ,  ,      ,        .

 3  2 ,    ,          ,           ,    ,     .

 ,  23   ,   ,        ,    2  . 

   ,  ,        ,               .

   ,         -    ,         .

1.          21  2006.  129-   .  4      .  : 
1.1.      ,     ,        ,        .
1.2.,       ,       ,     .
1.3.,     ,      ,      .

 ,    ,    21.11.2006.  129-   ,      .
  2  4  ,           .

  11  ,   -  ,            ,   () .      ,        . ,   23  , , ,        ()   . 
  2  54  ,  , ,   , ,   ,                    ,     .
  ,     ,                       13.08.2002 N 86/-3-04/430.        ,           .   ,    (, )    -       -,       . 
       ,         ,     ,    ,            .
 ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
     ,  ,   ,    . 
       18  1998.  88,          ,      01  1999.    ,                   8  1997 . N 835.        ,  ,           18  1998 . N 88.
        ,    ,       -     ,      (   ).  ,        . , ,         ,     .   ,          ,    ,        .       22  2003.  54-   -       ()     .  1  2       - : - ,    ,                     ()         ,     . 
         ,           - ,               ,     .    18  1993.   51         ,    -          ,         .   1    ,                      (    ,       )    - .  6            -        -.    - (-4)      25.12.1998.  132.      ,      ,   ,   .
    05  1998.    14-          .  ,  .1.2.,       , - ,     ,       (    -  ),   ,       .      .                     .       . 
  ,        ,      .  ,        ,           . 
       (     ),          22.09.1993 N 40,    , ,       -    .      . 
 ,           ,        ,       .       . 
         .  ,         ,     ,          .               . 
 ,  24   ,          .    ,         ,           ,     ,    ,     ,       .  ,           35  .

  ,    :
1.          ?
2.       ,        ?
3.       ,                 ,         ?
4.          ,    ,             ?

----------

...

----------

",        !"
        .

----------

> ...         .


   -     .      ,      ,      (    )!

----------

.       .      -        2.7     05.01.1998   14-.    -     -    ....       ....*?????

----------


## Andyko

> -


    ?
       ?
**,    ? 18   ...

----------

.        .        .         .  .  .      ..     ...        ,    .          .        .    -     ,     .           .             .

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

()        . .
  (    - 2008),          ,     . .
      ,     .
     ,   .

----------


## Demin

*MTGN*,     bankir.ru -   .  :Smilie:

----------

,   .
 . 
    ( 6%,  ).
     ,     (     Google).       ,    , , ,      .   ,  ,  ,            ,                .
..  ,         .
  ? 
        -,  ,       ,      ?

----------


## mvf

**,   18  ?

----------

> ?


  ,  
 :Cool:

----------

,    .     . .

----------

.
-      :Frown: 
   15% ,   (   ).    ,  :
1)        ?
2)     ?
3)      ?

   ,     ,         .  ,   ,  ,     ,             .?

----------


## tinkaer

,              :Smilie:

----------

,   .  , .       ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## tomus

6%  , .      -    "."   "   ".    .

   -         .
 ,  ,       ,     .    -      ... 
          (-).

    -      . 
, ,          .       .

...      .      -       , .             (,  ). 

    ,         . ,    ,       (   -  10  ) -     - 4..  
 ,   -    .     -    ,    .

 ?     ...

----------

> , .

----------


## mizeri

"          ".     :Smilie:

----------

> .
> -


   !
   , ,  ,     .
     04.12.2008  08-620 (:   ,           ). , , ,             ,      ,      -         .     :
     ,          .        ,  -   "  -"?

----------


## Larky

> .        ,  -   "  -"?


   ... , ,     ,       ...       -  "   //",      ...

----------


## Ego

> -


.....  ?
  :



> .        ,  -  "  -"


  ?)

----------


## Naditi

.,     ,            .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Fraxine

*Naditi*,    .

----------


## Naditi

,     .      .     -        .

----------


## mvf

> ,


?   "", -   ?

----------


## Irina VA



----------


## .

.

----------


## SergeiP

> .,     ,            .


  -  ,           :Smilie:

----------


## tomus

10      .  ,       . 

 : 
           .    ,    ,   -  . 
              ?

       ,    . ?

       ...

----------


## Feminka

!!!   :Wow:       ?



> ,    . ?


    ,       !!

----------


## tomus

.      - : 
"    ", 
" ,     ", 
"  ,    - ?", 
"  ,   "

 ..

       ,       .

----------


## Feminka

> " ,     "


   ?  ,    ,        ,    ,     .

----------


## tomus

15.1 .
    -   .  , ,    -  . 
          ?        .

----------


## Feminka

/,     .

----------


## tomus

.   .
              .

----------


## SergeiP

> .      - : 
> "    ",


.
       .
       .

          -  ,    etc.

 :Smilie:

----------

-  ,            ,   -   . 
  ?

----------

> .   !


  ,   :         ,    .                .    ?!

----------


## tomus

,     ,    ( -   )  :

              40  ..  ..

..   ,     ?
   ,  ,        .           23  .

----------


## Nika10

. --.  -              .      .   ,        .   ,          " ",  " ",   "-".  "-"     ,            . ..         ,  .      .  ,   ,       .
   ,    ,  ,           ,    , , ,   ,            .            ...  .     ?       ?
    -        .       ?    ,         .    .        ?

----------

> 


 :yes: 
     .

----------


## Feminka

,      ,    !   :Wow:

----------


## .

*Nika10*,     ,    . , ,

----------


## MTGN

> ?


        !
    !!!
 :""

----------

,

----------


## Nika10

..  .  ,     .   .     ,   ""  "",   ,           .

----------


## Naditi

> ...


   ?

----------


## tomus

> ?


  .      .   - .

----------


## .

*tomus*,  ,  ?  -      ?     .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,


          ?  :Smilie: 

 :Smilie:

----------


## tomus

> *tomus*,  ,  ?  -      ?     .


,  .   ,    .  - .

----------


## marinakaraseva63

- ,      ( .     07.06.2008 N 441) (  
   23  2007 . N 470)

----------


## D-M

> -



   ?  :Wink:

----------


## mvf

?...   ...

----------


## tinkaer

?  :Wow:

----------


## tomus

> - ,      ( .     07.06.2008 N 441) (  
>    23  2007 . N 470)


   ,    , ,     , ,   

"       (     ),          22.09.1993 N 40" 

    "...  "

"...       ,           "

.

----------

:

    .             07.04.09.


    23        ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      ,      .
,       ,    (   ,      ,      ),   ,         ,        22  1993   40 (     ),    ,      5  1998    14-           ( ) (    14-),     ()             ()              . 
     ,   ,                   ,        7    14-.
           ,    ,         ,         ,         ,      .
                 15  2008   08-1000.

        ,    ,                  .

   ?        ....

----------


## D-M

553,   ...

----------


## tomus

> :
> 
>     23        ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      ,      .


  ,         ,      23  3  :
   ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      

 ... . .       !

----------


## mvf

...  :Frown:

----------


## Ego

*mvf*,  -      :Wink:

----------

4  2008 . N 08-620  ...

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## .

**,  ?    ,        :Wink:    .

----------


## tinkaer

, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> 4  2008 . N 08-620  ...


 ...          ...

----------


## Naditi

..  ,   ?        .    ,   ,       4  2008 . N 08-620   .        .        ?   ,   -  -.  :Wow:

----------


## Naditi

:         (.1-3 ,        22.09.93  40).        ,           .      .        ,         (.       13.10.08  03-4377/2008.

----------


## .

> .


 -       .   ,   .     .
   -

----------


## Naditi

> -       .   ,   .     .
>    -


   ,              ?

----------


## mizeri

> .,     ,            .


,               .     !     -    ,    .              ,   -    .  ,  ,   ,    ""      "".

----------


## mizeri

.                 .

----------


## .

*Naditi*,   ,    .  ,        ?   ,      .   -     ,  -      .

----------

> ,         ,      23  3  :
>    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      
> 
>  ... . .       !


  ,       .   ,        .   :
"    23       ,     ,    ,     ,   .     ,                  "
 ,          ,      . 23  ,      .    : "  ...   "?  :Wow: 

    ...   .          ,        : "    ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## _2009

, .  .    ,  ,     ,      . 
1.   ( 553). ,   ,   ?
2. ,    ()?
3. ,      (  ):
-          /.        ,      - / .
-        .          .

----------

???

     ,

----------


## _2009

-    ,   .            .   ,     .   ,  .

----------

.   ...           , -   ,       , , ,              .       ,      . ,     .    .  .         ,              ,    ,     ,       ,      -   ,        ,       .

----------

*_2009*,   ,        ,     .        .    ,           :Smilie:

----------

> .

----------


## _2009

,           (.553),      ?    ,     .

----------

,      ,

----------


## _2009

-,
1.   ( 553). ,   ,   ?
2. ,    ()?
    .

----------



----------


## _2009

.        .     - ,   ,  .     .   :    . :  /  -      ?

----------

;
   ,  ...

----------


## _2009

,  ,     . 
    ?                 ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

/.

----------

!  .346.11, .4   :"    ,    ,           ".      ,     " ",..     ,     ,           .

----------


## MTGN

521,     ""...

----------


## Fjedor

.   .

   2 :

1.       (      15% ),   ,  -   .      .

2.   ,         ( 1%  )       VISA,  ( 5    ).          .

 ,   , ,   ,    ,       . ? !  ,  -    ,      .   :    ,            (   ? ?),       .

 2- ,    ,        ,  .

  ,                .     , ,   , ,        ?

,         ?         .    ""  ,     ?

----------


## mosmah

Fjedor,     ,        .    (  ,  -,  ).       -      .   ,   2 ,   ,  -..   ,       (, ).    ,         ,            ,         -   -,

----------


## 001

:Abuse:       .        ,       :Speaking:

----------


## Fjedor

> .        ,


.

 ,      7.900  13  (,    14) +   400 . :  1.000  .      ,  ""     .

----------


## Fjedor

.

    (15%).     .    ( )  -,     .    ,     .        40%  60%.   -    ,   " ".   ,    1%   1%   .      - .

----------


## Entelechy_

, , ,       ,     ,    ...

----------


## MTGN

(   ) :Angy man:

----------


## 001

...  :Drug:

----------


## Fjedor

-   .  .  .           ?   ,     .          .         ?   ,             ?

----------


## 001

:Demonstration: *Fjedor*,               :Silly: 

  ?    .    .  :Demonstration:

----------


## 001

, !  :War: 

    .        .

----------


## MTGN

,         ,    .
 ,    ,    ---- !

----------

,           :  ,  
      ,    
,        ...     ,   -
 ,        =)

----------


## Fjedor

> "          ".


Mizeri,    ?      ,      .  - : .   .

----------


## _2009

.    ,   .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,   -
>  ,        =)


   ,   .
   -       -          .

----------


## SergeiP

- -           .   "     ".     . (.    "     ...)

   -   -          (   ).        .        :Smilie:  ,    / 10%        :Smilie:

----------


## Naditi

..    -  ?           -.        2 .      -  ,     -   ,         .   ?

----------


## Fjedor

22 . ,     :

    ,  " ()           (100.000 )      ".

           ?

----------


## 001

.

----------

,   . ,           .

----------


## _2009

,    ,    ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    ,    ,    ?


, :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post52080317

----------


## MTGN

,521

----------


## Nika10

,   , ,    - ,            ,  ,       ?  : " ". ,  ? ..  ,    ,  ""   . 




> .   ...           , -   ,       , , ,              .


  ,           .       ,                 .       ,      ,           .   , ,     (  )  .
          ,  ,     ,         ,   .    (. 346.11 .3)      ""  ,    (  ,    )    .  ,  6%    15% (  )  ,   ,  .    ,    ,      -   - 13%. 
       ,          ,    ,     ,        ,     ..  -,       ?    .    ,     ?        .  ,        ,    ,       ... 
       ,                 ?    .

----------


## 001

*Nika10*, !    ,    !  :7:

----------


## Larky

> -  ?


   ...       ...    ...

----------


## Larky

> ,  ,     ,         ,   .


     ...          ...      ,  ...

----------


## _2009

-  ,     ,  
 ,         ,       ?

----------


## Larky

...   -,  ,   ...

----------


## _2009

?

----------


## Larky

18.   
      ;    ;         ...

 19.  
1.          ,     ,   ,         .

----------


## Larky

128.   

     ,     ,  ,     ;   ;           ( );  .

 136. ,   

,      (, , ),  ,      ,     ,         .

----------


## TMartin

> :         (.1-3 ,        22.09.93  40).        ,           .      .        ,         (.       13.10.08  03-4377/2008.


 


 13  2008 . N 03-4377/2008

()
    8  2008 .     13  2008 .

           N 5   
   16.04.2008,       15.07.2008
  N 73-2731/2008-91

    .
      N 5   
      N 14-47/90  11.03.2008
  . ( - )                    N 5    ( - ,  )  11.03.2008 N 14-47/90,         15.1       ( -  , )      4 000 .
   16.04.2008,         15.07.2008      .    ,   ,       ,         .
     ,      ,                       ,           ,         22.09.1993 N 40 ( - ),      19      16.03.1995 N 14-4/95 "     "      "      "  ,       .
                     ,   -  .
,          ,      .
  ,       ,   ,         ,          .
    , 29.02.2008             29.02.2008 N 14-44/32      "",      .  , 11-      ,     ,    -  ( - )    19.12.2007  29.02.2008.
       ,          1 533 402,57 .         ,       29.02.2008 N 102   .
11.03.2008          N 14-47/90,        ,   15.1  ,       4 000 .
     ,        ,              ,    ,     ,           ,       .
 15.1                 ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           .
   1, 3         , ,      -    .        23, 48       .
   -         25.12.1998 N 132.    -              ,    -   .
      -    ,          ,                    .
     ,  ,      ,     . ,      ,            .
             ,   15.1 ,  .
      ,          16.03.1995 N 14-4/95 "     "      "      ",          ,   ,    .
,    ,       ,     ,     ,            286       .
         ,   -  .
  286 - 289     ,     

:

  16.04.2008,       15.07.2008   N 73-2731/2008-91       ,   -  .
        .

----------


## Fjedor

,     :

    ,   ,      (  ).       .  ,     ,   - ,       .            .  :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> 2009        /  :
> 
>  1-  ()    ,      1  2009.             .2.14          Ի  05.01.98.  14-.  .41    ,     22.09.1993.  40.
> 
>           -   :  ,  ,  .    3  ().
> 
>  ,      11  2009.  ,     .11 .7   115-  07.08.2001.              .


7  2001 
N 115-






   () ,   ,   



13  2001 



20  2001 

( .    25.07.2002 N 112-, 
 30.10.2002 N 131-,  28.07.2004 N 88-,   16.11.2005 N 145-,  27.07.2006 N 147-,  27.07.2006 N 153-,  12.04.2007 N 51-,  19.07.2007 N 197-,  24.07.2007 N 214-,  28.11.2007 N 275-)

 II.   () ,   ,   
( .    30.10.2002 N 131-)

 7.    ,        
( .    30.10.2002 N 131-)

11. ,        ,         ,       ,       ,     ,           .
(. 11     30.10.2002 N 131-)

       ,       ?

----------


## Fjedor

> "  " -         ,          ,    ,    . 
>      700 !
> 
>       -           ,  .


1.       .  ,         .      . :Frown: 

2.  ,               ,          ! :Wow:

----------


## Fjedor

> ! 
>          . , 
>  ,   .3 . 23  . 
> 
>      (  ,       ). ,  
> (  -   ):
> 
> "      *30.12.2008.*  29-1-1-9/8211 
>  ,   , *  "      ",        22  1993  40*,      5  1998   14- "        
> ...


   30.12.2008.      .  ,    ...  .

----------


## Fjedor

30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211 .      .

----------


## cand

!

    ,    .       ""    :Smilie: 

    ,   .  -  ( 6%)    .  (3.04.09)        , ,  (_).      ,    ,      ,   - ..       ,    .    ,   ,    ,    . ,      -   .

   ,  ,    .    ,        39.    -      ,      .

 . ,  ?     ,      ?    ?

----------

,     ..   .

----------


## cand

-   ,  .    -  .    -  ....  :Frown:

----------


## D-M

> ,  ?     ,      ?    ?


 ?        ?

     /     ?

          ( . )   .  ...

  ...

----------


## cand

*D-M*,   .    , ,      -     .

----------


## D-M

,  ,     (  ).

  ,   ,        ,          ..  /,     ( /      .).


    (   ,      ),  ,      ,        ,     (   ),        :Frown:

----------


## cand

.    ( )      ,   .  ,      ,   .   ,  .    .   .    ,   ?    -,      .   ?

   ,      ,   .      .

----------


## cand

,  .      .       ,      .

----------


## D-M

> .


  :Smilie:  ( ?    ,   ...)     .




> .


.




> ,   ?


 ,    ,       .




> -,      .   ?


  ,      ,    . (   ?)

----------


## cand

> (   ?)


  ,     .     , ,     . ,        ,  .       :Smilie:         .        .      800   , .

----------

?         2001.  ,       .           .    .        ?    ?   .     .          ?    2009.           .    ..      .             .            ))

----------


## D-M

> ,     .


,     (  ),     ,   .

----------


## cand

*D-M*, .

----------


## cand

.   .      . ,    ,            .    ...   ...    (   !  :Wink: )

----------


## D-M

.  :Smilie: 

 ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## cand

.  ! !   ,         .            -    :yes:  

 ,        .      ,      .

----------


## cand

*D-M*,  -    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tinkaer

> ,       ?


 -     .         ,   ,    ,    ,      ... :Wow:

----------


## _2009

.  ,    .   - .  , .

----------


## Fjedor

> .  ,    .   - .  , .


 ,    :     :
 ,      (......................),     ,   01.01.2009. ,             :
1.        ;
2.          ( 40  22.09.1993 .)      05.01.1998 .14-           ,               .
 ,     ,       :
1.         40  22.09.1993 .;
2.            14-  05.01.1998 .
3.                  20.02.2009  26-13-4-12/14232.       23    ;

,              ,    .
:
  1  23  ,                 .
    3  ,    ,     ,      ,     ,   ,      ,      .
         .          ,      .
,   ,   2  . ,
1.       ,           ,            ( ). 
2.    ,        ,   ,      .
3.     ,   ,    ,   ,    ,
    ,        ,  ,      ,        .
 3  2 ,    ,          ,           ,    ,     .
 ,  23   ,   ,        ,    2  .         .
   ,  ,        ,               .
   ,         -    ,         .
1.          21  2006.  129-   .  4      .  : 
1.1.      ,     ,        ,        . 
1.2.,       ,       ,     .
1.3.,     ,      ,      .
 ,    ,    21.11.2006.  129-   ,      .
  2  4  ,           .
  11         .
 -  ,        ( -  ),     ,     ,   ,       ,  ,         ,      ( -  );
  -  ,            ,   () .
           ,                .
     ,        . ,   23  , , ,        ()   . 
  2  54  ,  , ,   , ,   ,                    ,     .
  ,     ,                       13.08.2002 N 86/-3-04/430.        ,           .   ,    (, )    -       -,       . 
       ,         ,     ,    ,            .
 ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
     ,  ,   ,    . 
       18  1998.  88,          ,      01  1999.    ,                   8  1997 . N 835.        ,  ,           18  1998 . N 88.
        ,    ,       -     ,      (   ).  ,        . , ,         ,     .   ,          ,    ,        .       22  2003.  54-   -       ()     .  1  2       - : - ,    ,                     ()         ,     . 
         ,           - ,               ,     .    18  1993.   51         ,    -          ,         .   1    ,                      (    ,       )    - .  6            -        -.    - (-4)      25.12.1998.  132.      ,      ,   ,   .
 .1        (.    22  1993 . N 40) (   26  1996 .) ,    , ,   .  ,        , ,       . ,        - .
 .1.2           ( 14-  05.01.1998 .),         , - ,     ,       (    -  ),   ,       .
,        ,    .
           ,  .
       ,           . 
 ,           ,        ,       .       . 
 . 346.26 .5   "             ,       ."
        -  .
 ,  ,   . 3 . 845.   "                             ."
         .  ,         ,     ,          .               . 
 ,  24   ,          .    ,         ,           ,     ,    ,     ,       .  ,           35  ." -     

?

----------


## SergeiP

.    ,  ...

----------


## _2009

,  . .          .         ,     553?
      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Naditi

?

----------


## cand

*Fjedor*,          . ,    .      ,  ,     .          .      .

----------


## cand

...

----------


## cand

.   . .   ,          :Smilie:    ,       ,         .  , ,      .  . ,      .      - .

----------


## Fjedor

> ...


    .   -     .

----------


## Fjedor

> 800   , .


    200     .    -.

----------


## Andyko

;



> 


     ;

----------


## Fjedor

> -     .         ,   ,    ,    ,      ...


  ,     ,           .

----------


## tinkaer

> .   . .   ,            ,       ,         .  , ,      .  . ,      .      - .


        - ?          -   ,  .

----------


## cand

> 200     .    -.


       ,    ,   -, 800 .  ,   500   .     ,   ,      .

----------


## cand

*tinkaer*,      :yes:

----------


## Fjedor

> ,     (  ),     ,   .


*1.*    . ,      /   . .    . .,    (    ) - *1%*   . ,    . .    ,   **.    **. ,       ( *150* ).

*2.*  ,           -  *0,4%*   ,      /   . .    . . - ** .

*3.*     .       ( . .)  10  (min)       /   . .    -    *0,6%*   .      **.

*:*

 *1* *2*   ""  ,       . .,  *3* -         . .

  3   *100%    700.000* ,         .

    /    **  ().

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    ,   -, 800 .  ,   500   .     ,   ,      .


    ,     .

P.S.     .   . :yes:

----------


## D-M

,            .

   , . 100 ..        0%,     ,  .   ,   1.   /, 2 .     (,   ),     /  (  )   . ?

 ,       ...

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


     .

----------


## cand

*Fjedor*,   ...    ,   - 250 .           (, _,  ).   ,     ( - 200  ).

----------


## Fjedor

> *Fjedor*,   ...    ,   - 250 .           (, _,  ).   ,     ( - 200  ).


  -,      ,    .

----------


## cand

-!   .     ,     .       ? - .         ,    .

 -   ?     - ,     ?  - .

----------


## stas

*Fjedor*, *D-M*,   -     .

----------


## D-M

,    ,   ,      ,        .     .


"Fjedor, D-M,   -     ."

----------


## Fjedor

> ,            .


    . ,       /    ,    ,             . ,      .    ?

----------


## D-M

> ,       /


 *cand*        ,  ,    ,     -     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## idv02

.               .               :Frown: .      ()              ,            .               ,    ,         .          ,     ,      .      -   .     .                .    ,             .           .                     (      ) .            .

----------

....
    ,  : "     ?" 
-    ?   ?
- .
-  ,  . "  , ..   ..."
-      ?  ?
    ...
   ...   ...       ,    ...     ...

----------


## .

**,         ?   :Frown:

----------

,         ?     10  10 000  .  5 000 .     ?       ?      .    20 000 ,         5000    ?     5000 .   ?      ?        ?  ??????

----------


## .

**,   ?    ,         :Frown:

----------


## Fjedor

. ,   : "   ,            ,   , ,     ".      ,   ,  ,  ,   . :Lupa:

----------


## Fjedor

> ...   ...


, ** :yes: ,      ,     !

----------


## hiker

25     .      -       ,       .         ,     .    . :Frown:

----------


## Fjedor

> 25     .      -       ,       .         ,     .    .


   .  ,      . . 23      ,        .     . 
  ""       "* -* ".             ,   (         )   .

----------

> .   ...           , -   ,       , , ,              .

----------


## Fjedor

> 


    ,     . :Type:

----------

,    .         15 ,    .

----------


## Fjedor

.      .    **    ,    ** . ,  -    **     . ,     ,         (   ) .  *100%*     - *700.000* !   !

----------


## Takahe

.
.  .   .
,       ...

----------


## _

.       ,     ?

----------


## Fjedor

> .
> .  .   .
> ,       ...


   ,    .

1.      .        .
2.      .
3.         ?  -     . *          .*           .
4.      ?   ,    .        .      !

----------


## Fjedor

> .       ,     ?


      "*c*"      .       ,        - .

----------

.    , -   ,     ,      ,         .      ?!             ?

----------


## MTGN

,      ...  ?(  )

----------


## TMartin

> .    , -   ,


! !!!       ????
  -  ...
  ,  "  "!!!
   ...    ,       ... ,     ,       ...    ",   - "..

      (  ,   , .,   )???    :   (   ),     ,  ,      !!!

----------

C , ,     :    , 
     (3%          -    -- ,     - ,       ),
 ,,        ?

----------

> C , ,     :    , 
>      (3%          -    -- ,     - ,       ),
>  ,,        ?


     ,     ?  ,     .

----------


## D-M

> ,     ?







> ,     .

----------

!     ()!   !    -  ,       .   () . /      . .    -    -      :Smilie: .

----------


## _2009

.   www.lusnikov.com,  , :  .   /   .     ,     /     .    ,  , . ,   ,    /.  , .    :Smilie:

----------


## Fjedor

> .   /   .    ,  , . ,   ,    /.  , .


 

26  2009  
  75-7499/2008 

  ,     266, 268             ,    - ,   . 

    1  1  9    16.07.1999  165-              ()           ( )  . 

    6  2  12                               ,       . 

,         09.03.2004  22,         ,   :   ,   ;   ,         ,  ,     ,    ,   . 

  3.1  3.2   ( )       ,         ,    ,               ;     ()      -,    . 

  3.3  ,    -,    3.2  ,   ( )     :   ,      ,   ,    ,     ;     ,         . 

  -         ( )          . 
 ,        ,  ,       . 
 ,        ,    ,      ,                      . ,            ,   - . 
 ,                    - ,  . 

 ,    4  200          1           . 

  ,   3.4, 3.5, 3.6               ,  ,     ,         -. 

  ,   8  3       ,          ,   , ,       ,   ,          .        ,    .          . 
       ,          ,   1  .       ,             ,    ,     ,       8  3      ,   ,       ,  . 
 ,               -             ,   ,    ..   ,   ,                     . 
       854      ,      -            -. 

    ,            (                 )  ,     .. - .

----------


## _2009

. Ѹ   www.dom.bankir.ru. 120 .    .    . 5.  .     , .. ,     .     ,    ,     .

----------


## Takahe

.
     ,     .
 ,    .        ,     .
  ,         .23 .
 ,             .
  .

       ,      ,        .
  , .
    ,     ,      ...

     ....

   ,     , ,     ,     .
   .

----------


## Takahe

> . Ѹ   www.dom.bankir.ru. 120 .    .


 
http://dom.bankir.ru/showpost.php?p=...postcount=3542

----------


## D-M

> 


   klerk.ru

----------


## LINKA96

"-".              .23    14-. ,    . 
      , ,          .  - 50     (..  ) ,     ,   , ,          ,    ,     . - 50 .  !
      ,      .     , 50  -  .

----------


## Ferfella

*Takahe*  
           "" ,         .,      "  "  :Wow: .
   ,  -               .

----------

Ferfella         ?   .     ....

----------


## Takahe

> klerk.ru


    ,    ,   ,  .



> *Takahe*             .


   "", , .

----------

> Ferfella         ?   .     ....


   .
   ,    .    ,    .     ,     :    20.02.09.         .   ,  : "   ,    ,    01.01.09 . : "    ?", ,   . ,       ? : " 70,       ."
       " "   8668 . .

----------


## Demin

*_2009*, 


> 


     .

*Takahe*, 


> 


         .      .

    - http://dom.bankir.ru/showpost.php?p=...postcount=3578

     ?

----------

> Ferfella         ?   .     ....


 .  , ...       ,     ""    ,    .
    ,       "",  ,            (    ..)

----------


## SergeiP

> - http://dom.bankir.ru/showpost.php?p=...postcount=3578
> 
>      ?


,     :

" :

 1.     ,  ""      , 
 2.    .
 3.       ."

----------


## SAleks

.      ,   - ,      : "   ,              -    "  :Wow:      ( )       :Frown: .   ... ...  :Frown:

----------

?????    ,          .          .    .      .                ,          ,        .               / ,   , .  .      .

----------

!  ,     (    ).     .  - - ,   .                                (  100    ,          ).     ?

----------


## idv02

.     +   ,                       .        ,       .

----------

?  ,           ?

----------


## Fjedor

, :

1.      20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232          *12813* ,       - ** .

2.   "*  ..* ".  "**"     - **.

3.       (   )     .

4.     , ,    "** ".

5. 


> .
> .....
>  ,  ** .        ,  ** .
>   ,         *. 23* .
>  ,      **      .
>   .
> .....
>      ....
> .....


,   ""  
1.  , 
2.     
3.       .

   () ,   ()   ,  " ".

,  ... :Wow:

----------


## Fjedor

:

*1.*    ( )     "** "    .

2.   ( )   : 115035, ., . ,  2,    .

3.  ,        ( 4)  9-30  17  (   16 ).

4.                  950-09-40.    14  18 ,        16:45.

      ,       4 ,  .    - ,  2-3     . ,   ,   ,      . ,       . 

P.S.     -     ,    - .          ,   .

----------


## Fjedor

, ,   . .   (  20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232 )   :

     19  2006 . N 26-13-4-16/40598

     1  2007 . N 26-13-2-14/68369


     20  2008 . N 26-13-4-15/12002


     7  2008 . N 26-13-1-5/15955
   . 2.1.10.    N 255-ϔ

     17  2008 . N 26-13-4-15/26745


     3  2008 . N 26-13-2-8/38329
       14.07.2005 N 273-      12.11.2007 N 312-ϔ

     24  2008 . N 01-13-7-7/76341
    ()    312-ϔ

     16  2009 . N 26-13-1-5/2721
        Δ

     20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232


*:*

*1.* ** !

2.  . .      *   2006* ,          **.      .

----------


## Fjedor

. . 
  2  2005 . N 26-13-2-16/76020



*   2005* .        ,     .

----------


## Fjedor

( )  **  (**).

  - ** ,
 -     - ** ,
- - ** ,
   - ** .

 : 
*121069, . ,  ., . 20, . 1*

----------


## SergeiP

? Demin  ,  .     ,         ?

----------


## Larky

> (  100    ,          ).     ?


  , -,  ...        -        N 104  30  1993 .  ,    N 54-  22.05.2003...

----------


## Natlja

15.09.04 33-0-11/581    ??

----------

,

----------


## Fjedor

> ? Demin  ,  .     ,         ?


  ! 

1.      20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232          *. () .* .  ** ,     ,   .

2.   "     "  03  2009 . N 29-1-1-5/684   *         . .* ,   - *    ( )   *  (107016, . , . , . 12).     .. ,  *  . () .* !

----------


## Fjedor

> 15.09.04 33-0-11/581    ??


  .     , :

 ,   ,    ,        ,        ,        (  ,    ); ** .





> ,


 .

----------

5-   6%       ,   .   .             .   /  .  :Smilie:

----------


## marinakaraseva63

"  ", 2009, N 2

 - 
 :   

                ,               .                ( ,      ,  ),        ,          ,     .
*   (, )                - ,        <1>.*--------------------------------
<1>      - ,     :     23.07.2007 N 470 //  . 2007. 27 . N 162.

        -  ( - )   ( - ),    ,    ,   .
 . 4    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()     " ( -  ) ,   ,             .
,  ,  . 6 . 5   ,        -      -        ( -  )     .
                  ()     ( - )    .
             ,      - ,       .                       .
        ,      ,          -    :
1)        ,     (       ,  ).      ;
2)        ;
3)    ,     -  ;
4)        <2>;
5)   ()   ;
6)         ;
7)  -   -4  -5 (  ,   -),              -8.      .        .      () ;
8)     .
--------------------------------
<2>     09.04.2008 N -3-2/152@ "      - ,   -     - ".

             -1.
       ,            1 . 11 . (      ),      (Z-),      ,   .
    ,     ,           ,    ()           , ..   .
  ()        5   <3>.
--------------------------------
<3>     23.07.2007 N 470 "       - ,     ".

         ,       , -   .         ,          .
  . 2 . 2        ,    ,       ()        -                ,      (    06.05.2008 N 359).
 1 . 4   ,  ,   ,                .            ,     ,         ()          ,   .
 ,                    .
        ,     .        .
1.      -     ,       -  ( 13  2008 .,  ),     ,         ,        <4>.       ,    ,       , ,       ,     . 14.5           ,     .
--------------------------------
<4>  ..    :    //   . 2008, . N 19. . 36 - 44.

2.           .         1  2008 . <5>.        .
--------------------------------
<5>        ()        - :     06.05.2008 N 359 //  . 2008. 13 . N 100.

3.     ,       .        .  ,      ,         20  1995 . N 16-00-30-33       . , ,         .          ,   ,      .     ,            . 14.5     4000 .
 ,    ,     ,   ,        ,       .



1.  ..  ,    -  //  :   . 2004. N N 2, 4
2.  ..     "  -        ()     ". - .:   "", 2003.
3.  ..    :    //   . 2008, . N 19.
4.  ..,  ..        -      //    . 2008. N 6.

..

  ,




24.02.2009

----------

*marinakaraseva63*,      ?

----------


## D-M

> ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## D-M

> ,    ?


  :Smilie:

----------

...
   , ...

----------

,       ,            26-18-4-12/14232,    ,     2-  2009.,      ,    .   ,    .                ,     / (  - ),  ,         ,     .

----------


## .

**,    ,     .
 ,    ,         :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,    ,        (  )

----------

?

----------


## Ego

> ,   ,    ,        (  )


     ,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## Ego

**,    ?

----------

,

----------

,  ,      ,    .   / ,       .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,       ,            26-18-4-12/14232,    ,     2-  2009.,      ,    .


   !   26-13-4-12/14232,   * "18" - "13"*!   20  2009 . __ .

----------


## Fjedor

,     .

----------

,     .        .
          25  2009 . 27-1-14/3946.    :

"    23        ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      ,      .
,       ,   ,   ,   "      ",        22  1993 . 40,      05  1998 . 14- "         ",  ,                       ,        7   ".

 1993   ,   .

----------


## Fjedor

> 1993   ,   .


    .  .  . :yes:

----------

.

----------

,    ...                        .      .  ,   5       "",    .

 ,     :




> C , ,     :    , 
>      (3%          -    -- ,     - ,       ),
>  ,,        ?


         "  ".               . 
 2 :
1)         ,    ?
2)        ( 50-150..  .)    (..     )          ?     .

!

----------


## .

1.    (    )     .       -        
2.      ,  ,   .         ,

----------

-  -. ?   .
    " . "-      .   ?  .     .
  -   -   ... .

----------

> 1.    (    )     .


      ?      -  100  .         ?





> -


    =))




> 2.      ,  ,   .         ,


      ,          .  ,    2-3    .    ,      .     ,        ?  ?

----------


## Natlja

. -  .    ,  /  .      /.              ???       1   2 ,         ??

----------


## .

> 1   2


     ?     .       .    .
    27   .

----------


## D-M

** 


> ,   ,    ,        (  )


     ,  ,      ,   .

----------

:

  !

	        11-4-73/5344  07.04.2009     .
                     ,            , c .
    23        ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      ,      .
,       ,    (   ,      ,      ),   ,         ,        22  1993   40 (     ),    ,      5  1998    14-           ( ) (    14-),     ()             ()              . 
 ,             15  2008   08-1000          .
     .

----------


## Natlja

15  2008   08-1000 
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 


 ?        ?      27 ?

----------

,    ,

----------


## Demin

*Fjedor*,  "" , ,   ,      .



> 20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232          12813 ,       -


          ?



> "  .. ".  ""     -


   .       ?       ?   -    ?



> , ,   . .


    . .



> !


         .       ?  ?



> 





> 


      .

*SergeiP*, 


> ? Demin  ,  .     ,         ?


     ,   - .
1) ,   .
2)    ,      .     .

**, 


> ,


 .      -      .

----------


## Demin

> 15  2008   08-1000


     .  .   .     .     (  ,           ).   .

----------

?    .       ,  .      .         ,     .     ?    ,      ,   -     .   ,   3 .

----------

.             2     17..   .    .  ..    ..        .               . ...        ,     .           ,        )))))))        .       . .

----------

,  ,            -      ....

----------


## Irina VA

.    :
   N~ 6  09.04.2009 -    
- :
1.   2  4    21  1996 . N~ 129- 
  ,    
  ,       , 
   .
2.     3  9  23    (a - )
         ()   ,         ,     ,     
.
3.  5  346.26  ,    

  ,      .
4.    . 23      ,
    ,     , 
   ,   .
5. . 7       (  )
,     ,     
         , 
   ,      ,          ,     .
   . 34        
10.07.2002 N~~86-                    ,        . ,  ,   
         ,      ,   .
             "            5  1998  N 14-),  "      ",  22  1993  N 40.        ,   .
. ,   ,   ,    (   ),        ,      .
    ,                  .
7.       ,          .
      15.09.2008 N~ 08-1000 ,      ,         .      04.12.2008 N~KAC08-620

----------


## mvf

*Irina VA*,    ?    22 - /  ...

----------


## D-M

> ,  ,            -      ....


  :Smilie:

----------


## Irina VA

> *Irina VA*,    ?    22 - /  ...


 ,  ,    ( ,       -) -  -   ,    ,    -  ,   - .
, ,    !

----------


## __

,    ,             ,      50,71         .    :Smilie: 
    ,   ,        (3  4    )),        . 
     ,     .       346.26  5    -  ,           .         40,       ,         .       23,      .     ,        ,      .
                 ,     ,     ,      ,            .        ,           .           ,   .
,   ,       -    .
     /,           ,       .     ,          ,        .                :Frown:   .   ,     .
    ,     ,           ,      ...
  ,         .

----------


## MTGN

? ?

----------


## Irina VA

> ? ?


, !  !  !     ? !

----------


## __

Irina VA -    4,  2  129 "  ",      ,        ,   :
"2. ,       ,       ,     ."
     ,        ,     .     50  71   . 
       ,        ,     .
    ,      -,    ,         . 
            .   .

----------


## Naditi

,    ... ,  -              -

----------


## SergeiP

> ?    .       ,  .      .         ,     .     ?    ,      ,   -     .   ,   3 .


  .

 1.  .
 2.    -  .
 3.    -  .

----------


## SergeiP

,    **,     "      ",    "        N xxx   ,  ...  ,         ,       ""... "

----------


## Irina VA

> ,    **,     "      ",    "        N xxx   ,  ...  ,         ,       ""... "


       35  !

----------


## _2009

,         .  -    , ,   .

----------


## SergeiP

> 35  !


 **  :Smilie:    " ,        35  ".

----------


## Irina VA

, :

----------


## Irina VA

> **    " ,        35  ".


 !

----------


## SergeiP

,   ,    ,    - " ,   **   "  ",       , ...".

 :Smilie:       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _2009

VA,   . 23 .3      , .   . "      ".   .

----------


## Irina VA

> VA,   . 23 .3      , .   . "      ".   .


    !  , , ......

----------


## ____

.
          -     )
 .

----------


## Rakita

.
  ?      . 
    .   15.1 .
  .

      ?
          .  ,    .
          ?
          .   .    .
      !
           . ?????
    ?
               .

           .
     ,   ,    -  .
,     -       ,      . 

  .

----------


## Alu

__,     .
  :

----------


## 25

! ,   :     ,  ,   .     ?      ?

----------

!
           -     ...         " "

----------


## .

*25*,    ?
    .

----------


## _2009

, .        ,    ?     , -   , ?    ,     ?

----------


## Alu

:Embarrassment: ,        ,    .    .
    ,      .

----------


## Rakita

- 
 4  2008 . N 69-188/07-5-02-4248/2008
()


     ( -   .., )        ]       "   " ( - )          ,        26.01.2007 N 6-30/1771          ,         .
      20  2007     .
    -   13  2007        20  2007  ,        .     ,       ,          ..       , ,                .
     02  2007     .
  16  2007            02  2007  ,          .
    -   25  2007   16  2007        .
  13  2008          .
  30  2008         13  2008    .
     ..             23    , "          "      05.01.1998 N 14-,   1  168,  2  169,  5  200  .
           ( N 67207, 67208, 67209  08.08.2008),        ,          .
     35     .
                 ,    -        .
    ,    ..       "   "    -   13.11.2003 N 245.
  ..          14.11.2001 N 1050-      17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540.
  26.01.2007     N 6-3/1771,                     ,     2007 .
    ,                                ,    .
    ,      .
      13  2007 ,        ,      26.01.2007 N 6-3/1771    
 1       14.11.2001 N 1050- "               " (   )               60  .   17.07.2006 N 08-17/2540   ,         .
,   ,          ,     .           2007 ( ,     ).
        ,            2007    ,     .  , ,    ,  ,         .
  2.5 "          "  05.01.1998 N 14-           ,           .             ,   - ,    N 0408020 "               ,    ".
 ,  ,     ,             ,          ,     2007 ,          .
     ,       "          "  05.01.1998 N 14-, ,     .
      .     ,   .
        23    , ,     .
           .    ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .  ..,        ,   , ,    ,    .
       .
  274, 286-289     ,    - ,
:
  13  2008     ,   30  2008        N 69-188/07-5   ,   -  .
        .

----------


## Alu

,   ...
    , ,  ,  .
       .

----------


## 85

.
                 ...    .

           ?         ,     ?

           .

----------


## Larky

> ,


 



> 2007 ( ,     ).


  ,    ...

----------

?   -  ?

            .                    ,    .        ,      .

----------


## MTGN

VA, "   ,  ..."
  -   !

          ,    -,    -    ...

----------


## Rakita

,    .
 ,  ,    .... , ,    

    ,    .    . 

            ,        250  . 
     :   ,    ,  .  
      ,    ,      .       :    . 4  346.11       ,  ,      . ..     ,       - . ,    ,      15.09.04  33-0-11/581 (.   1),     ,  ,  .   ,       . 
           ,   (   ).     . (.   2).              28.10.2002  -3-22/606 (,    26.03.2003  -3-22/135     08.09.2004  9352/04  )
         ?  -         .           ? 
         (,   ..)        ,      .      , ..    . 
       ? 
    .    ,       . ,      , ,  ,         , , ,   . 
        , ,               ,       ? 
 ,    6%,      .     ,   . 
          ( ),        6%? -           ,       6%?
         ,           .             ,         (, ),  ,      ,  ,    ,       ,  ,   250 (..     %     / ,        ..).    ,     .      (     ),      .      ,       ,      -  ,       ,                 .
 (       )
  1          15  2004 . N 33-0-11/581 
       -  . 
    4  346.11  26.2     ( - )     ,    ,           . 
  346.24         ,        ,       . 
                ,    ,     . 
    3  4    21.11.96 N 129- "  "    ,    ,       ,   26.2    . 
,    ,         ,             ,        (. 346.26 ). 
       (     ),          22.09.1993 N 40,    , ,       -    .      . 
 ,   ,    ,        ,        ,        (  ,    );       . 
  2.4       ( -  ) ,       ,      ,     .              ,    ( )    ,             15.1  . 
         -        .. 
  2 

  28  2002 . N -3-22/606            ,    ,               ,     
             ,     
1.   
1.1.    ,     ( - ),          ,     ( -     ),                  () . 
1.2.    ,       ,         . 
1.3.      ,          .   ,         ,       . 
1.4.           ,     .                ()      . 
1.5.                .                  ,      ( )    (  -   ),               .            ,     ,               ,          . 
1.6.                 ( )        (  -   ). 
2.    I "  " 
2.1.   1     . 
2.2.   2      ,      . 
2.3.   3    . 
2.4.   4       (, ),    ,      249     ( - ),   ,      250 .       ,    . 
2.5.   5   ,    346.16    6  346.18 .  5    ,       ,    . 
3.    II "     ,        " 
3.1.  II         ,       ,

----------


## _2009

,    ?    ? ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    ...


       .

----------


## Fjedor

,   "_    -   4  2008 . N 69-188/07-5-02-4248/2008 ()_"      "   "  26.01.2007?

1.  ,       2  ! ,  "  "!

2.    ,        (  ) -   2009 ,     "   "      .

----------


## Fjedor

> 2.    ,        (  ) -   2009 ,     "   "      .


  ,     .   ?      ,    ?

----------


## Fjedor

> *Fjedor*,  "" , ,   ,      .


   ,    ,  .




> ?   .       ?


  ,   (      (15%)).     .   .




> ?


  -    ,   - .   ,       ,   (    , , ).[/QUOTE]




> -    ?


 .    ,   .





> .       ?  ?      .


 ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## Alu

MTGN,   ,      ",       ",    "  ",   ....

Fjedor             . 
                    .          ,  "   ",   ,        :Frown:

----------


## idv02

,      .                     .              .           .  ,            .     ,         .            ,      ,    ,          .               .

----------


## Fjedor

> *Fjedor* ,             .


       .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,     .


      ?




> .


 , :
1.  " "    - ;
2.   ,  - ,       ?

* "":     ?*

----------


## idv02

Alu,     ,         ,           ?      ,        .  -

----------


## idv02

.           ,    ,        .

----------


## Fjedor

> .                    ,  *  .*        ,      .





> :
> 
>   !
> ...................
> * ,             15  2008   08-1000          .
>      .*


 




 15  2008 . N 08-1000

     :

      ..,
   ..,
    ..,

                 1, 3 - 7, 9, 13, 14, 19, 22 - 29       ,         22  1993 . N 40,

:

       22  1993 . N 40         ( - ).

 1  ,  , ,    (  - )   -            .

  3 - 7, 9                  .

             - .

 ,    ,   ,   .

          ,  ,     .      .

                   ,    .

          ,            ,              .

,    ,               - ,   ,      .

                ,      .

        ,       ,          3   ( ,          , -  5 ),      .

   ..             ,    13, 14, 19, 22 - 29 ,  ,       ,      ,         ,               .

  ,   ,       ,         ,           -     ,  .      ,   , , ,     ,    ,        "  "     ..                .

 ..       ,         .

      ..,  ..   ..   ..          ,   ,               .

        ,         ..,       ,     ..      .

  2  4    21  1996 . N 129- "  " ,       ,       ,     .

    3  9  23     ( - )          ()   ,         ,     ,      .

 5  346.26  ,                   ,       .

     1  346.28      ,     ,  ,      -,     ,  ,   .

,   ,   ,    (  ),        ,       .

    ,                  .

            "  "       .

          ,   3  23     ,     ,     ,     ,   ,      ,      .

  ,     ,         .

 ,              ,    .

,  2    22  2003 . N 54- "  -        ()     " ,          ()         ,           - ,     - .

     5    ,  - , ,  ,        ,     ,      - ,       ,       1  7  ,     - ,    .

 11  12    -       ,     -     30  1993 . N 745 (       8  2003 . N 476), ,    -           -    -,    .

 ,  -   ,       (),     ,     ,    5 .

        .

             ,     .

               .

  2  75         -      ,         .

 7    10  2002 . N 86- "     ( )" ,     ,           ,    ,     ,      ,          ,     .

   4             ,   34                    .

 ,       ,    .

, ,              ,    ,         ( 1  253  ).

  194 - 199, 253  ,    

:

      .

                      .




..

----------


## Fjedor

> ...       .


   .      .   (-) ,     "  "   . ,    ,    .

----------


## Fjedor

> *SergeiP*,      ,   - .
> 1) ,   .
> 2)    ,      .     .


  "     "  03  2009 . N 29-1-1-5/684,      .. ,    .. !

----------


## Fjedor

> .


,       "__ "  *20.02.2009 26-13-4-12/14232*.       .    ... :Wow:

----------


## _2009

,       .
-,          . ,        (    20  2007 .  1843-).
-,        ,     (. 3 . 23  ).                 (. 861  ).          17  2006 .  08-17/2540.       (    30  2006 .  -6-06/869).         (., ,     .   16  2007 .  18-12/3/002583,  26  2006 .  22-12/115732,  12  2006 .  18-12/3/89564   10  2006 .  22-12/89802).
-,      ,  ,    ,       (. 4 . 346.11  . 5 . 346.26  ,     25  2009 .  03-11-09/111,  25  2008 .  03-11-05/14).
 ,         ,      (., ,      10  2007 .  65-5019/06).
           4  2008 .  08-620    15  2008 .  08-1000.          ,        .

 ,        .    .
-,         (    4  1993 .  18) ,        .
-,             ( . .  ).      2     18  1998 .  88.
-,      -  (    17  2006 .  36-3/1993). ,     17  2006 .  08-17/2540    -    .         24  2008 .  12-1538/08-10,  1  2007 .  12-7987/07,    13  2008 .  03-4377/2008.
  ,           .  ,   :
     (., ,      19  2008 .  -40/12002-08,    7  2008 .  12-17237/07-45,  6  2008 .  12-2665/08-24,    13  2008 .  03-4377/2008, -   25  2008 .  66-4789/2008,  15  2007 .  56-45561/2006, -   14  2005 .  33-329/05-02-3280/05-1,    29  2008 .  09-8020/08-1,  16  2007 .  09-8499/07-1,  6  2005 .  09-5502/05-7, -   2  2005 .  08-577/2005-237);
       (., ,   -   18  2005 .  56-23502/04);
          (., ,   -   9  2007 .  19-15197/06-02-35/07-1,    7  2008 .  12-17237/07-45, -   2  2005 .  08-577/2005-237).

----------


## _2009

,     ,      ,   .       .    ,  ...   :yes:     ,   .    40  .   2009   ,   2008.

----------


## Fjedor

:

  -   18.04.2005 N 56-23502/04                  ,   ,       ,  ,          ,        ,     .


 18  2005   N 56-23502/04

   -      ..,   ..   ..,  18.04.2005                  11.10.2004 (  ..)      27.01.2005 (  ..,  ..,  ..)    -      N 56-23502/04,
:
                             ( - )  25.05.2004 N 4710/1329,   ..          4000 .   ,   15.1       ( - ).
       04.06.2004         -   .
  11.10.2004,        27.01.2005,    25.05.2004    .
             ( )     , ,              .
   , ,       ,         ,      .
     ,   ..     ,           .
,   ,       ,    ,         .
    ,        .
    , 24.05.2004       ,    ..,  ,           1040 .,         24.05.2004  150 .
,  890 .   ,     24.05.2004  ,    25.05.2004   ..      15.1       .
  ,    ..,        ,   15.1 .
    .
    15.1             .
  2.4  ,       ,     ,     .
------------------------------------------------------------------

  , ,        14.11.01 N 1050-.
------------------------------------------------------------------
      23.04.2001              60000 .                .          . ,   ,        .        .
   ,         ,  ,      .
       ,     ,  ..          ,     ( ).
     ..  ,     ,        (24.05.2004),    ,        24.05.2004.
  ..,       24.05.2004    24.05.2004, ,   ,  :  ..  ,  ,      ,     ,       (.. 8, 9).
         ..  ,      890 .           (.. 25).
  ..  ,  890 .      24.05.2004,   ,     ,  890 .     ,  .
- ,     .. 890 .    24.05.2004,   .
        ,      24.05.2004,  ..        .
 ,    ,     24.05.2004         .         .
  286, 287, 289     ,    - 
:
  11.10.2004      27.01.2005    -      N 56-23502/04   ,              -  .

 ..

 ..
 ..

----------


## .

-           :Frown:     . ,  ,        :Frown:         (          ,   .   ,       ,

----------


## .

-  -     ,       .   ,       .           .
   , ,   .       !

----------


## MTGN

.,   ()  -  !     !- ,         (     )       2     " " ""

    6%.  (--  )     .   ,   ,  
       ,       .

----------


## 001

.,            Arial'  

   !   !

    ,        .

----------

-  ...   , .    - - -     ,     .       -  , -!  ...       ,          60 . . - -   - .     -     .     ,      ,     .
      !         ,      .

----------

> !   !


              ,   ,   ,      .             .

----------


## 2

> ,    ,   -, 800 .


     1500 .  .

----------


## MTGN

:

    ""         ""

----------


## 2

> 


    .  -    . _"      ,    -   "._     .    2000    .       ,    .        .     .

----------


## 2

.    .      .    :
"        ,        ( ). ,   -           , , ?

2  1990 ,   .      ,     394-1     ( ).     1               :          .  :      ,       .        ,             Ѕ.

      2     ( 10.01.2003 5-):      ,      ,     .

            ,              ,       :     :2)     ㅻ     :  :      .

 , -,       , , -,                 ,                   ,         ,  ,  ,       .         -!,  ."

----------


## 001

:    ,    ,     -  ...       .  ?

----------


## stas

> -    .


 .




> ,


.

----------


## 001

! !     ! ,        !

----------


## _2009

,      .  "" , .23 ,3     . .  -     ?  ,   .     . ,   . ׸  .          ""  .23 .3.           ,    "?        ?  , .    10  ?  ?       .

----------


## .

.

----------


## _2009

.  .  ,        ?

----------


## _2009

.           , .15.1.    ?

----------


## 001

-   = 100%       .   -          .         . 

,    :Frown:

----------


## _2009

,    .    :  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## 001

*_2009*, ? -            !

----------


## _2009

,     -     .        /.   ,         ,  .   ,    .

----------


## 2

> .


      ?      .      .        2000   .  " "       .       .   ,        .    .  ,,  .    .     .    ,   10      .     ,    .    .          ,      .     stas.      .       ,   "".

----------


## Ego

,             :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

-.       -    !!!         -    .            .

----------


## stas

> 2000


    .     ,     ,     -  .      . 


> ,      .


   - ,   ,        :Big Grin: 

*Moderatorial.*            .     "".

----------


## 2

> "".


       .

----------


## Larky

> ,


           ,        ...

----------

> -.       -    !!!         -    .            .


  :Smilie: 

      -  -  -         ,        -      .

, , ,         ,  .               .

----------

840         ? 

    -  ?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/-

----------


## mizeri

> -  -  -         ,        -      .
> 
> , , ,         ,  .               .


  .       ,   :Smilie: 

      -              ,      .

----------


## D-M

,     ,      ,     .                 .

----------


## Feminka

,          :Frown:          .........   :Smilie:

----------


## Ego

)         )))

----------


## Uli@

,               25.03.09  27-1-14/3946, - ???     . :Frown:

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

,     ,    
   - 18

----------


## Uli@

" "

----------

> .


  ....    840     . 

   ,    ,     -    ...

----------


## Fjedor

> .       ,


    ?      ,      .

----------


## idv02

.          ,  ,  .          ,      ,        .      .      (       )          .     ,                   .    31   ,    .             .       ,                    ,                 .       ,       .          .          ,      .                              .                  .      .          .               ,         .              .                    .      .

----------


## LINKA96

> ,  ,  .


     .  ,       ,   ,    " " .      ""  " ".    , ,    -  ,   ,  ,         .         -  .

----------


## SergeiP

,    ,      :Smilie: 

         -? ?    ?

       -  -  .       -    -    .          -     .

     10%-          (       ) -     (    ,     ).

 -  ?         .

----------


## fishka5

[QUOTE=idv02;52118722]    .          ,  ,  . 

  .   ,

----------


## _2009

,  .    ,      ,       .  23.3     . ,    .    ,       ,                . -        ,    . !    .

----------

> .  ,       ,   ,    " " .      ""  " ".    , ,    -  ,   ,  ,         .         -  .


    !   ,     ,  ,      .

----------

> !   ,     ,  ,      .


       ... ,    ,  ...  , ,  .       ,   .

----------


## 7eRJ

,              .     ?

----------

;
**

----------


## MTGN

2:        ( )!!!

----------


## 001

.   .

----------


## .

> ( )!!!


  ,   .   ,  ,        :Smilie:

----------

> !   ,     ,  ,      .


  840  -  !

----------

, ...  !    ...

----------

, , 15%
   1,  

   - 


              "   "

   -

----------

> , , 15%
>    1,  
> 
>    - 
> 
> 
>               "   "
> 
>    -


   ""   "???

----------


## Feminka

> "   "


  ?



> -


  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

""   !

----------


## 72

" "   (, ),    ,     .23 .     .    ,     ,    ,       -    ,    :     ,     .     :    ,    .

----------


## mizeri

> ?      ,      .


 ,     :Redface:

----------


## Uta.

> , , 15%
>    1,  
> 
>    - 
> 
> 
>               "   "
> 
>    -


           ?

----------

,   .    .     " ,   ".         .         ,    .    -   ,   .    : http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/otv0093.htm -     ,  .       .          ,     2004 .          .           ,       ,     ,  .    ,   ,      ,                 ,          (   ),              ,         .         .             ,  ,         .           -   .          .         .        .  ,   ,    .

----------

> ?


        ?

----------

> ?


 ,   .

----------

"" ?

----------

932

  ,          ,      -      ,       -   .          ,    .

     ,     .   ,     -            " ",         ,    ,       ,          ...   .       .

----------

> "" ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/otv0093.htm

       ,     , ,     ..

----------


## stas

-**!

, ,   ,   .               .

----------

> -**!
> 
> , ,   ,   .               .


,    ,        .    ,             .

----------


## tinkaer

,        .

----------


## stas

> ,             .


 -    .

----------

> -    .


  ?   ,   .     ,  ..

  5  346.26                   ,       . 

   1  346.28       ,     ,  ,      -,     ,  ,   . 

   .  ,      ,  ...

  ?    " " ?

    ,               " ".

----------


## tinkaer

,  ,  -,      .      -   .  .

----------

> ,  ,  -,      .      -   .  .


,      .    .

----------


## stas

**, ,  .       ,        .

----------


## Uta.

> ?


    .  ,  "   ",               "  " , ,    ,    ,   ....

----------

,    ,  ?

----------


## Larky

**,      *Uta.*?  :Smilie:

----------

:





_      .      ._

----------

> ,      Uta.?


 ,  ...
   ,    
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ewa

,    ,   1       ,   ,       ,

----------


## Larky

,           ...

----------

,      ?!...

----------


## stas

*      .          .*

----------


## EugeneD

> ,  ,  -,      .      -   .  .


     ...           .

 "   ,   ,       ,         ,           -     ,  . *     ,   , , ,     ,    ,        "  "*    ( ..)                 ."

 ,   ,   , :       , ,         , 
   ...
 ,  -   http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/otv0093.htm ,  http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r177_03.htm ,  -  ... - ,    ""     ,     ,    Ш    !!!!     ...    , !

----------


## stas

> ...           .


    .        __.

----------

,  , ,   .    ?       ,  .   , ,            ..      , ..     ,   ,              .         .

----------


## Uta.

> **,      *Uta.*?


, Larky.

----------


## Xelga001

,      ""-  ....

----------


## balton

> ...           .
> 
> *     ,   , , ,     ,    ,        "  "*


              ..   -    ..

----------


## EugeneD

1)  - ,   !        ( ) -  ...
2)   -      !       ...
3)  ,    ,    ?    ""       . ,    .     !   ,     ...  15  .
   !

----------

... ,         ...    )))

     ...     ,     ...    ,      ,      ,    
  -   ... ,   -  =/
     ,      ...     )

----------


## tinkaer

,    -       .

----------


## SergeiP

-    -     :Smilie: 
  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## idv02

3)  ,    ,    ?    ""       . ,    .     !   ,     ...  15  .
  !
         .     ,         ,         ,     .              .         .        0,5%      ,0,7%    ,2%        .          ,                .            .

----------


## .

,        .     ,   , -   .
     ,  ,    ,   .     -     , -  ..

----------

?     ,          . ,      .             ,        ,           ..              .  :     ,    .       .       .         . ,                   :Smilie:  ,     ,         .      .  .   .

----------


## hiker

> ,      .               
>        .         . .


            ? :yes:

----------


## .

**,           .  ,   .       .



> .


         ???

----------


## D-M

> ???


         ,      :Wink:

----------


## Kiwios

,         ,     ,               .  ,              ,                 :Wink: !   !!!!!!

----------


## stas

*      . 
         .*

,   , .

----------

,       ,          ?

----------


## stas

**,  .  .

  ,  ,       .




> 4.11.      ,   .       ,           .       ,  ,               . 
> 
> 4.12.     , ,   ,   .           .

----------

,         ???))))
  -   ?
   ?)

----------


## TMartin

> ,         ???))))
>   -   ?
>    ?)


  ,          ,   .              ( ,       .
  ,   !  :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,         ?


      "".

----------


## -13

. ,    (    ,     ).  .     ,  .    , -   .   ,   .

----------

-,             , ..           .       ?!           "" .   !       ,   .

----------


## Ego

> -,


    ?  :Smilie: 
    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

,         ,         \?    5    ,   "" .

----------


## veterok-veterok

..       ,   ,           ...  ...         ... (     ).    ,   ,  ,     ...

----------

,            100   ?         135  .

----------


## EugeneD

...  ,    "",     ""!    ,    ?     !

----------


## 15

> ...  ,    "",     ""!    ,    ?


     15000,  +.  % !

----------


## Ego

> \


,       ?  :Wink: 



> ,            100   ?         135  .


 ,          :Wink: 



> ,


  ,    /    :Smilie:

----------


## _2009

.  90 000 ,   45 000 .        .      .  .  . .

----------


## tinkaer

,    ,   ?    :Wow:

----------

> .

----------

> .  90 000 ,   45 000 .


 ,       , ..  100000     !!

----------

> 


 ?

----------

,        ,      .
     . 
       /,     .      ?         !   ,   /  ,  .
!!!!

----------

33      
( )  :Cool:

----------


## mvf

-  ...

----------


## Ego

> -  ...


!          :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

*,            33-   -   , ,     .

:    ,  ,    (   ),       .*

----------


## Nika10

Stas and mvf!   "" , ..     (  ) ""   , .      ""     .    ,   -       ,       .               .       -    " ". ,        . ,       ""  . 


> ,        .     ,   , -   .
>      ,  ,    ,   .     -     , -  ..


 ,        . ,  - . 
    ,       ,     ?

----------


## EugeneD

/  ... (  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265025 )        ,  ,      ,       ,     !

----------


## Nika10

, , - " "?  ,       ,    ? , ,        ?

----------

,       ,  24....
            /.... ""   .

----------


## veterok-veterok

lenta.ru .      ""   .        ...   ?

----------


## veterok-veterok

...   ,   .

----------


## Nika10

, ,   . ,      -    ...    .

----------

, :
      : "   ?"
   : " ?    ."
 : "     ?" 
: "   ,   !"
 :"     ?"
: ""
  : "   ?" 

  -,     .
   ,     . 



 4  1993 . N 18



   -   ..

----------

,       ,    ?          .    .        .      ,        .

----------


## TMartin

,  ??       (   )???   (, , ),               ,     : "  /         "???   :Wow:

----------

.     )))  .              3  .   .    ?   ?  ?                            9 %.      .

----------

?   ?      ?         ,        .           . ,  .           .   ,    ,  .       2008.          ,   30% ()     ,   .    ...   ,    ,     ...   .             .    ?

----------


## nasemia

.        :Wink:

----------


## Ego

>

----------


## nasemia

,        ????        .. 11-4-73/5344  07.04.2009.    ,   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:    ,

----------


## Ego

> 


     - 
 - ,  ?  :Wink:

----------

*Ego*,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ego

**,    ,   .     :Embarrassment:

----------

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

*Ego*, 129-

----------


## mizeri

/ - -        :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

,          /

----------


## Ego

**,  ,  * *

*mvf*,   ...     ? *   *

----------


## Ego

**, *      54* ,  .     -      :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,   ...     ?


129- . 4

----------


## Ego

*mvf*, * * , .4 .2  .54 .2

----------


## mvf

-   . 1.

----------


## Ego



----------


## nasemia

/.                 :Embarrassment:

----------


## nasemia

> 


     !!!!!!           .23

----------


## nasemia

> ,
>     ,      ...


  -     :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## MTGN

..   .                ?



 04.12.08 . N 08-620

*  5  346.26                  * ...

... *  ,   ,   ,        ,       ,      ,                  .*

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## MTGN

:Cool:  ( )
+
 :Stick Out Tongue:  ( )
=
 :yes:

----------


## nasemia

> ( )
> +
>          ( )
> =



    ?????

----------


## nasemia

:        ,        ,   .  :Embarrassment:   :EEK!:

----------


## -

!!!
     30,04,09.
   ,   ,      ...
   ,  ,        , -   -,
    ,       ...
 !!!

----------


## tinkaer

*-*,     ,       .

----------


## nasemia

> 30,04,09.


  .

----------


## Andyko

.   ,      .          ,          .           25.01.08  03-11-05/14,        346.24  .                 ,       .   .     16.01.06  18-11/3/1686      -.          16.01.07  18-12/3/002583,       ,         .
            2008         08-620  04.12.2008      .   (     http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/?134788),     08-1000.
             .          ,     ,   ,           7    10  2002  N 86- "     ( )".  ,            .              . 
              ,               .   ,    ,  ,        .                     .    ,  -    .  ,  .   ,    -       ,  ,    ,       .
      -        23  ,             .             ,     .                 ,       .
  2009             30.12.2008.  29-1-1-9/8211.     ,   ,           ,       .      -     .          1376-( 16  2004 )  ,               ,    2121-.        ,   ,       ,     ,       .     .  ,        ,          "          "  05.01.1998 N 14-   .        .
 ,           ,               ,  ,     .

 ,    : 
  -      29-1-1-5/684,
        15.12.2008 29-1-1-5/100,      20  2009 . N 26-13-4-12/14232,
         25.03.09  27-1-14/3946. 
    ,     - ,    ,   .            .
                .          .  ,  ,   .         -   ,      ,      .
  -  ( 21  2008 . N 19-8584/07-02-295/08,  29  2007 . N 33-5499/07-02-3744/07),
   (  13  2008 . N 03-4377/2008,  31  2008 . N 03-73/08-2/2789), 
   ( 19  2008 . N -40/12002-08), 
   ( 11  2008 . N 12-8311/08-6,  7  2008 . N 12-17237/07-45), 
 -  ( 2  2009 . N 56-2806/2008,  25  2008 . N 05-6956/2007,  25  2008 . N 66-4789/2008,  25  2008 . N 56-8364/2008,  16  2008 . N 21-2313/2008) 
    ( 29  2008 . N 09-8020/08-1,  16  2007 . N 09-8499/07-1,  26  2007 . N 09-1869/07-1). 
          (  18.06.2007  6795/07   22.05.2008  6516/08).

, ,           :
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...3&d=1237871387
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=439
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=521
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=553
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=704
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...0&d=1239785941
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...8&d=1239964560
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...9&d=1239965672

      ,                   .

----------

